# M-Pire ST | Technik, Wartung, Pflege, Setup, Support, Bilder, etc.



## richtig (28. Juni 2007)

Da das M-Pire bald zu den Youngtimern gehören wird, erlaube ich mir einen Thread ausschließlich für dieses Bike zu eröffnen. 

Das Durchschnittsalter des Bestandes wird nun rapide ansteigen. Grund genug um ein Supportforum zu schaffen, in dem sich ambitionierte User etwas gegenseitige Hilfestellung in Sachen Lagerpflege, Lagertausch, Wartung, Ein-, An-, Um-, Ausbau von Teilen, Setup, etc. leisten können.

Eventuell erleichtert es Flaco auch die Arbeit, wenn alles zum M-Pire zentral, in einem einzigen Thread, zu finden ist.

Wäre schön, wenn der Thread sich etwas etablieren würde und nicht gleich am unteren Bildrand verschwindet.




Ich steige gleich mal ein:


- Mit wieviel Nm sind die Schrauben des Dämpferschlittens angezogen? sind die schrauben mit irgendwas gesichert?

- Welche Federrate wir denn empfohlen für 95 kg Fahrergewicht (all inclusive)? Variiert das bei einem DHX 5.0? Habe schon mehrfach gehört, die Feder sollte etwas weicher sein im Gegensatz zu Vanilla, Romic, Marzocchi; warum?​


----------



## Falco Mille (4. Juli 2007)

Die Anzugsdrehmomente für Schraubverbindungen findest Du in unserem Online Owners Manual unter "Tabellen, Skizzen, Regelwerk" http://www.nicolai.net/download/service.html#owner Auchtung, die Drehmomente gelten nicht für Lagervorspannungen. Bei 95 kg Fahrergewicht würde ich beim M-Pire zu einer 750er Feder raten. 

Eine Federrate oder Federkonstante ist ein klar definierter Proportionsfaktor aus einwirkender Kraft und Federauslenkung (Weg) Wenn die Herstellerangaben also nicht grundsätzlich falsch sind, sollten die Federn unterschiedlicher Hersteller bei gleicher Kennziechnugn auch die gleiche Härte haben.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilhelm (5. Februar 2008)

*patineto* hat im "Shocks and Suspension"-Forum auf "MTBR" eine Modifikation des Antriebs eines NICOLAI M-Pire ST mit einer Umlenkrolle (Jackshaft, Idler) vorgestellt (http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=4047034&postcount=12, http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=378845):



			
				ferday schrieb:
			
		

> Originally Posted by *ferday*
> _the "timing chain" (usually called a jackshaft) is the easiest and cleanest way to get the chain concentric (or use a BB pivot of course). see balfa BB7, brooklyn machine works, canfield F1, others. there are multiple benefits of a ridiculous high pivot, especially pure DH application. they are well suited to G-boxx applications...._
> 
> "timing chain" For tandems is the chain that transmit the force from the captain pedals into the Stockers Cranks in this case the "juntion Box" were the G-boxx will seat...


 
Jackshaft...
I also implement a few like this one I made for my Nicolai M-pire with Excellent results.






The bike already pedal great but after this little trick got even better.










So if the chain expansion and swingarm flex are solve what other issues I'm going to find if I use a High Pivot point..!?!?

Most be a reason is not more of them arund
__________________
"Only him that attempt the absurd is able to achieve the Impossible" 
_Last edited by patineto : 3 Days Ago at 05:40 PM. _


----------



## Bergaufbremser (5. Februar 2008)

den Sinn hinter dieser Konstruktion sehe ich nun aber gar nicht. 
Das M-Pire pedaliert auch so gut genug.


----------



## Kettenbeißer (5. Februar 2008)

Er versucht halt damit den Pedalrückschlag zu eliminieren indem er die Rolle auf Höhe des Hauptlagers macht und es so theoretisch nicht mehr zu einer Kettenkürzung kommt oder?


----------



## richtig (5. Februar 2008)

ja, denke das macht sinn... das m-pire bockt da ja ganz schön...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Februar 2008)

Mit Ausrüstung bring ich ca. 70 Kilo auf die Waage und fahr mein M-Pire mit ner 500er Feder.

Ich fahr eigendlich sehr viel und hatte noch keine Probleme mit Lagern usw. Liegt vielleicht an meinem geringen Gewicht.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich damit sehr zufrieden, ab Donnerstag gehts damit auf die Downhills nach Italien.


Mich würde an der Stelle interessieren was Euer M-Pire für ein Gewicht auf die Waage bringt. Ich liege um die 21 Kilo - jedoch sehr robust aufgebaut... Gustav, Diabolus Komplett, gute Laufräder...


----------



## xMARTINx (6. Februar 2008)

meins wiegt unter 21kilo,allerdings nicht viel,mal schauen wie es nach dem neupulvern aussieht,neue sattelstüze ist schon da und sattel sollte auch kommen,fehlt nur noch mein rahmen...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Februar 2008)

Bei mir kommt demnächst mal das Fett Set raus - das bringt ca. 250 Gramm auf einen Schlag. 
Würd ich die Diabolus Sattelstütze + Flite Titanium Sattel z.B. gegen ne SDG I-Beam + I-Fly tauschen wären das nochmal 200 - 300 Gramm, Diaboluskurbel gegen Holzfeller OCT, 46er KB mit NC-17 Kefü gegen ein 40er + E13 LG oder MRP G2, Diabolus Vorbau + Lenker gegen Holzfeller + Syntace Vector, Stahlefeder gegen Titanfeder oder gleich DHX Air....

Da wär schon viel Potential drin.


----------



## richtig (6. Februar 2008)

zeigt doch mal ein paar bilder...


----------



## Bergaufbremser (6. Februar 2008)

@ Kettenbeisser 


ja gut das stimmt schon. Hatte aber nie probleme damit. War bei meinem 222 auch so. 

@ Pyrosteiner 

Meines ist 20.8 Kilos schwer. Jedoch habe ich seither ein paar Umbauten gemacht und es kommen noch mehr die tage. Werde es dann nochmals an einer Digitalwaage wiehgen. Sollte aber gemäs Tabelle dann ganz knapp unter 20 Kilos sein. 

500er Feder mit 70 Kilos ? Ich binn nakkig 85 Kilos und habe eine 450er Feder. 
Finde diese aber überhaupt nicht zu weich. 
Bist du sicher das du eine 500er drinnen hast ? Resp. Hast du überhaupt 25-30% Sag wenn du drauf sitzt ? 


Meine Teileliste vom M-Pire nach dem Umbau. Alle Teile sind selber nachgwogen ausser jene die rot markiert sind.


Fotos kommen so bald der Umbau abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John McLeash (7. Februar 2008)

Hey klasse ein M Pire only Thread.

Meins wiegt 19.4 Kilo.

Rahmen S
DHX 5.0 
400er RCS Titan
Boxxer WC 
E.13 Ali
Holzfeller Lenker 710mm
Magura Louise FR 210/190
Mavic 721er 
Hope Pro2 VR
Hügi FR 165mm
Holzfeller 05 Kurbeln
RF Signature DH 100mm
Thomson Stütze 
Selle Italia Titan
Dt Comp 2.0 1.8 * 64
Maxxis Minion DH 2.5 
X.9 Shifter + X.7 Trigger
Xt Kette
Ultegra 11 - 21
Specialized Lo Pro Pedale
Mrp System 3
Odi Lock on
CK Steelset

Probs hatte ich bisher keine.
Leichtes Lagerspiel bei der Anlenkung habe ich durch dünne Unterlegscheiben behoben.

Bin sehr zufrieden, denke nicht das ich mir so bald etwas neues zulegen werde.

Mit der Boxxer kommt das Bike sehr flach, ich habe das 
Tretlager auf 343mm
Radstand 1145mm
Lenkwinkel 65

Nachdem ich eine Wildsau und ein VP Free schrottreif gefahren bin, glaube ich nun ein Bike zu haben was echt was aushält.

Setup:

Fahre vorne 130 Psi in der Boxxer, immer.
Und passe mit der Druckstufe an die Strecke an.
Hinten ne 400er RCS.
Druckstufe (ProPedal) 12 Klicks zu
150 Psi bei grösstmöglicher Kammer.
Habe 10er Öl statt 7er Öl im Dämpfer für noch mehr LoSpeed Druckstufe.
Die Anlenkung beim Mpire ist ja extrem Progressiv.
Hatte noch nie einen deutlichen Durchschlag selbst bei grober Vergewaltigung.
Um den Federweg im unteren Bereich besser zu nutzen habe ich viel Druckstufe auf dem Dämpfer.
Finde es so ein gelungenes und harmonisches Setup mit der Boxxer.

Beim 5th Element gleiche Federhärte, 75 PSI
LoSpeed Druckstufe fast ganz zu.
Rebound nach Strecke.


Gruß, Jonas


----------



## Pyrosteiner (11. Februar 2008)

Ja, ich hab mit meinen 70 Kilo wirklich ne 500er Feder drinnen.... Sag passt soweit mit ca. 25%.
Kann aber mal ne 450er austesten da ich noch eine rumliegen hab.

Die Tips für Gabel + Dämpfer find ich gut... werde da jetzt mal etwas ausprobiern weil der Trip nach Bozen zeigte wieder mal das es etwas besser gehen müsste. Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob das nicht auch am DHX 5.0 liegt...???

Foto hier bitte:


----------



## John McLeash (11. Februar 2008)

Hey echt sehr schönes MPire, werde meins wenns ich mal Zeit hab selber eloxieren bei mir in der Firma.

Hier ist mal meins:






Ne 500er Feder wär mir zu krass wiege auch ca. 70 Kilo ohne Klamotten, bei mir passt eine 400er gut.

Hatte selber mal ne 500er drin und fands zu hart gegen Ende des Federwegs.

Das Mpire sollte meiner Meinung nach eher mit sehr viel Druckstufe gefahren werden, da es am Ende doch sehr stark Progressiv wird und am Anfang sehr weich ist, bringt eine harte Feder nicht sehr viel.

Das mehr an Druckstufe bringt einen besser nutzbaren unteren Federwegsbereich und lässt eine gegen Ende dennoch fast den gesamten Federweg nutzen, bei der 500er hab ich immer ca. 5mm Dämpferhub nicht genutzt.

Mit der 400er bin ich noch nie stark durchgeschlagen, es fühlt sich durch die harte Druckstufe aber auch nicht zu labbrig an.

Für mich hab ich das passende Setup gefunden.

Finde übrigends das die Boxxer sehr gut zum Hinterbau passt, von der Charakteristik und Einbauhöhe.


----------



## xMARTINx (11. Februar 2008)

sehr geile m-pire hier,warte immernoch auf meins,aber wenigstens ist der rahmen schon wieder vom abbeizen zurück,fehlen nur noch die eloxalteile...


----------



## Bergaufbremser (11. Februar 2008)

@Pyrosteiner 

Wenn es für dich passt ist doch Top ! Ich dachte mir einfach das es z hart sein könnte da ich eine 450 Feder habe und selber nakkig fast 85 Kilos schwer bin. 
Habe im übrigen den Hinterbau erst ein oder zwei mal durchgeschlagen. 

@ John 

Das mit der Druckstufe werde ich mal antesten. Ich habe noch eine 5th Dämpfer mit 222mm Einbaulänge(von meinem Orange 222)  mit einer 350er Feder rumliegen. 
Werde die Feder mal in den Fox reinbauen (hoffe die Passt vom Durchmesser)  und dann viel Druckstufe geben. 
Muss dann halt etwas vorspannen aber das ist ja nicht so schlimm für einen Test. 

Ach ja sag mal wie ist den der 5th im vergleich zum Fox so im Empire ? 
Findest du ihn besser ? 
Denn allenfals kaufe ich mir mal passende Buchsen und bau das teil mal ein ins M-Pire. Auch wenn er einiges schwerer ist als der Fox.


Im übrigen gefallen mir beide oben gezeigten M-Pire sehr gut. 

Wenn entlich meine Teile kommen würden, könnte ich auch mal Bilder bringen. 
Meines verspürt dann für diese saison extra extra viel Love.

Ausser ihr würdet auch alte Bilder akzeptieren.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (11. Februar 2008)

Bilder sind immer gut...

Hab grade mit dem Falco telefoniert - da ich eh grad bissl Lagerschmiern usw. mach und den Dämpfer ausgebaut hab kommt jetzt mal ne 450er Feder rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (11. Februar 2008)

450er Feder ist sicher super bei deinem Gewicht. Das M-Pire kann man ja gut mit 30 -35 % SAG fahren. Das teil ist ja so progresiv. 

Das Bild ist "noch" aktuell. Die neuen Teile sind aber schon in der Pipeline. 

Dann gibts nochmals bilder. Ach ja sorry die Quali ist wegen der extremem komprimierung.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (11. Februar 2008)

Bild vergessen

Bessere Quali =>


----------



## xMARTINx (11. Februar 2008)

na wenn alle ihr m-pire posten mache ich auch mit!inzwischen ist neuer sattel und stütze da,grosse scheiben und grosse scheiben für die gustls,rahmen ist immernoch beim pulvern bzw. eloxieren aber sobald es da ist gibts bilder





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## John McLeash (11. Februar 2008)

Ja das ist ja schon ne schöne Sammlung hier.

@Bergaufbremser - finde den 5th gut im MPire, man kann über die Plattform den Dämpfer recht straff einstellen ohne ne härtere Feder fahren zu müssen, versuchs ruhig mal.
Bin mit dem Fox aber auch zufrieden, der ist aber grad im Helius, bis der DHX Air kommt.

350er Feder könnte bei 85 kg doch was zu weich sein, die DHX Feder passt doch aber auch in den 5th nimm doch die 450er.

Hast du den 5Th mal gewogen? ich habe leider keine brauchbare Waage im Haus.

@alle

Hattet ihr auch schon mal das Problem, das bei den Lagern in der Umlenkung, also dort wo die kleinen Streben in die IGUS Gelenklager gehen, leicht Spiel ist?

Ist mir mal beim rumbasteln aufgefallen, ist ganz minimal, habe mal kleine Unterlegscheiben zwischen die IGUS LAger und die Streben gelegt um sie so ein wenig vorzuspannen, scheint jetzt weg zu schein.
Werd ich aber mal im Laufe der Saison beobachten.

Gruß, Jonas


----------



## xMARTINx (11. Februar 2008)

also bei mir war bis jetzt kein spiel und da der rahmen eh grad bei nicolai ist wird auch nen lagerservice gemacht da die doch schon ziemlich gelitten haben,aber spiel sollte eigtnlich nicht sein


----------



## Pyrosteiner (11. Februar 2008)

Ich hab bisher auch kein Lagerspiel. Ich pflege die Lager gut, zuletzt heut nachmittag und bin auch ein leichter Fahrer, da wird das ganze nicht so belastet.

xMartinX... könntest Du bitte ein Detailfoto Deiner Kefü reinstellen und dazuschreiben was das alles ist?

Müsste doch die E13 LG, also die ziemlich leichteste Kefü am Markt sein? 
Dazu nur ein halber Bashring von MRP, oder?

Das wäre so meine Traumkombi und würd mir das gern ansehn wie das alles ans Bike passt.


----------



## xMARTINx (11. Februar 2008)

foto kann ich machen wenns wieder zusammengebaut ist,hier aber eins vom bashguard der auch von e.13 stammt,wiegt mit schrauben 72gramm(hatte langeweile und habs gewogen)





[/URL][/IMG]
hab mir aber inzwischen nen originalen taco von e.13 bestellt,wenn du ne lg1 fahren willst solltest du zwischen führung und iscg-aufnahme noch jeweils eine kleine unterlegscheibe machen damit du mher platz zu den zugstreben hast,ausserdem hab ich von der rückseite der oberen führung ein wenig material weggeschliffen weil recht wenig platz zur schwinge war,funktioniert super die führung und ist absolut geräuschlos


----------



## Bergaufbremser (12. Februar 2008)

@ John McLeash

Ja die 350er ist sicher zu weich. Aber um mal kurz einen Eindruck vom 5th zu bekommen im Empire, wie er im 222 war weis ich ja, dürfte es reichen. Oder ich versuche die 450er des Fox zu benützen. Kann aber sein das es nicht geht wegen dem Durchmesser. 

Bezüglich Dämpfergewicht. Ich habe beide Dämpfer auf meiner Küchenwaage gewogen. Die ist an sich genug genau. 
Der Fox DHX 5.0 (jg 05) ist 870 gramm (incl. Feder) schwer. Die Feder ist 422gramm in den Dimensionen 450x2.75 
Binn mir nun aber nicht sicher ob das mit oder ohne Dämpferbuchsen war. 

Der 5th (jg 03) ist 1023gramm die Feder weis ich nicht, ist aber 350x2.75. Eine 450er dürfte schwerer sein. Ist aber ohne Dämpferbuchsen. Diese sind 30gramm fürs 222. 

Eine RCS Titanfeder für den Fox habe ich kürzlich auf einer Waage gesehen. Die war gerademal 70 gramm leichter als meine in den selben Dimensionen wie meine. 
Da war sie mir dann zu teuer. So viel zum Thema Titanfedern sind halbso schwer wie Stahlfedern.


----------



## Hache (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

super Idee mit dem Thread....

Hier mal mein M-pire,wird die nächsten Wochen noch einiges geändert,wie zum Beispiel Kettenführung, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel und soweiter.....







[/URL][/IMG]

Für Vorschläge hinsichtlich der neuen Teile bin ich offen 

Fahre übrigens eine 450 Feder bei 80Kg Kampfgewicht und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Gruß
Hache


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. Februar 2008)

Habt Ihr Euch eigendlich schon mal Gedanken über die Montagerichtung des Dämpfers gemacht???

Beim M-Pire kann man ja den Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter in beide Richtungen verbauen... was ist besser oder was wird empfohlen (Falco) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (13. Februar 2008)

ich frage mich ob das überhaupt einen einfluss hat, ob nun der Ausgleichsehälter oben oder unten ist.


----------



## Sir Chickenway (13. Februar 2008)

So wie hache ihn Montiert hat wandert der Schwerpunkt um 0,1mm nach oben. Umgekehrt montiert vergrössert sich die Ungefederte Masse um 10g 

Meine These: Montiert den Dämpfer wie ihr wollt, es spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## darkhenry1 (13. Februar 2008)

Moin Leute,
Den Thread findich super, um mal zu sehn was für set ups andere fahren.  






Partliste:
M-pire Gr. M Kaminrot/silber elox. Schwinge
DHX 5.0 450lbs (70kg Lebendgewicht)
Boxxer Race 07
Ex721 Felgen
Hügi Fr Naben 20mm/165mm
Louise Fr 05 210/180
Dt Comp Speichen 2mm
FUNN Lenker 25,4
Integrated Funn Vorbau
Odi Rouge Griffe
LX Shifter
105 Schaltwerk Short
Ultagra Kassette 12-27
Deore Kette
DX-30 Shimano Pedale 
FSA Kettenblatt 40t
Holzfeller Kurbel
Howitzer Team Innenlager
e.13 Bash 40t
gepimpte Boxguide
Kore Sattelstütze
Flite Genuine Sattel
Hope Sattelklemme
Michelin c16 v+h


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. Februar 2008)

Gewicht??

Und was is ne gepimpte Boxguide? Detailfoto bitte!

Auch ein schönes M-Pire... Kumpl von mir hatte auch so eines in der selben Farbkombi aber das hat er vor paar Monaten für ein ION geopfert... ob das so richtig war...??


----------



## darkhenry1 (13. Februar 2008)

Ach das mit der Boxguide is nich so toll wie es sich anhört....ist nur nen Trax Schaltröllchen als Umlenkrolle drinnen und hält erstaunlich gut. 

Gewicht kann ich nicht soo genau sagen, da wir nur ne Oldschool Personenwaage haben...liegt bei gut 20kg...20,4kg vllt  

Hehe du meinst den Alex oder? Kettenbeißer oder so heißter hier
Habs quasi von ihm....allerdings hat es dem Alex jemand anderes abgekauft und mir dann für 300 weniger wieder verkauft weiler damit nichts anfangen konnte und Geldnot hatte


----------



## Kettenbeißer (13. Februar 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Gewicht??
> 
> Und was is ne gepimpte Boxguide? Detailfoto bitte!
> 
> Auch ein schönes M-Pire... Kumpl von mir hatte auch so eines in der selben Farbkombi aber das hat er vor paar Monaten für ein ION geopfert... ob das so richtig war...??



Ja das war es! Aber ist auch cool mein altes M-pire mal wieder zu sehen.


----------



## richtig (13. Februar 2008)

wenn ihr schon fleißig am bilder posten seid. schickt doch mal ein paar detailaufnahmen eurer zugverlegung. da scheint es ja auch 100 varianten zu geben.

fährt jemand das m-pire mit nem 240er dämpfer?

grussascha


----------



## Pyrosteiner (14. Februar 2008)

M-Pire und 240er Dämpfer geht doch gar nicht... oder ????

Zugverlegung ist interessant, hab aber grad kein Detailfoto da.


@ Kettenbeisser und Darkhenry: So klein is die Welt...


----------



## Kettenbeißer (14. Februar 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> M-Pire und 240er Dämpfer geht doch gar nicht... oder ????
> 
> Zugverlegung ist interessant, hab aber grad kein Detailfoto da.
> 
> ...




Geht prinzipiell schon, ist aber nicht zu empfehlen. Die vom Sram Nicolai Team sind damals auch so gefahren wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Da wurde der Dämpferschlitten einfach nach vorne geschoben und zwar schon so weit, dass unten die einzelne Schraube quasi in der Luft hin und der Schlitten ein gutes Stück davon entfernt war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (14. Februar 2008)

Bilder von Zugverlegungen finde ich eine gute Idee. Ich habe auch sehr lange getüftelt bis ich zu frieden war. 

@ Pyrosteiner 

Wie der Kettenbeisser schon sagte es ginge schon.
Aber da der Schlitten nicht genug lang ist, geht es nicht. Ich habe mir aber auch schon gedanken gemacht ob man das nicht herstellen lassen könnte. Mann müsste dann halt den Dämpfer auf dem 200er oder 180er Loch anschrauben damit das Hinterrad nicht mit dem Rahmen kollidiert. 
Aber fürs Übersetzungsverhältnis währe es schon ganz gut.


----------



## Hache (14. Februar 2008)

Moin Leute,


mich würde mal interessieren wieviele M-pire hier durch das Forum geistern und
wie sie so aufgebaut sind?

MfG
Hache


Ps:Brauche ein paar Anregungen


----------



## xMARTINx (14. Februar 2008)

also ich hab eins...
kleines update,da meine eloxalteile da sind wird mein rahmen nächste woche fertig sein,muss nur noch gepulvert und zusammengebaut werden,und dann gibts bilder


----------



## Pyrosteiner (14. Februar 2008)

Ein 240er Dämpfer hat 76mm Hub, der 222er nur 63. Diese 13 mm mehr Hub müsste man irgendwie sinnvoll ausgleichen damit sich die Geo nicht zu arg verschlechtert und auch der Hinterbau/Hinterrad mit dem Hauptrahmen nicht kollodiert. 

Das Übersetzungsverhältnis sollte doch gleich bleiben weil durch den Hubzuwachs auch der Federweg zunimmt... es sei denn man befestigt den längeren Dämpfer im 180mm Loch, dann wärs besser aber ob man das merkt?

Was ich hier bei dieser Dämpferfrage jetzt nicht ganz verstehe ist warum der M-Pire Nachfolger (Ion) keinen 240er Dämpfer hat denn niedrigere Übersetzung, besseres Ansprechverhalten.... ist doch auf den ersten Blick sehr positiv.

Sieht man sich mal ein paar andere klasse DH-Rahmen wie Sunday, Glory... an die haben alle nen 240er Dämpfer drin...


----------



## xMARTINx (14. Februar 2008)

der m-pire und auch der ion-rahmen funktionieren perfekt mit 222mm langem dämpfer und das ansprechverhalten ist doch hervorragend,also ich wüsste nicht warum da jetzt unbedingt nen längerer rein müsste


----------



## richtig (14. Februar 2008)

Wesentliche Parts:

- Avid Code @ 203er Scheiben und Originalbelägen
- Sram X.9 in der bedingt Uphill tauglichen Kombination 38er KB und 11/34er Kassette
- Ringle Naben @ DTSwiss 6.1D @ Highroller 2,5
- Fox DHX 5.0
- Marzocchi 888 RC2X

und natürlich diverse Peripherie.

Grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (14. Februar 2008)

ach und hier noch die zugverlegung.


----------



## xMARTINx (27. Februar 2008)

so,wieder fahrbereit!





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## xMARTINx (27. Februar 2008)

frage an die anderen m-pire fahrer,in welcher position der dämpferaufnahme am rahmen hat man welchen lenkwinkel?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. Februar 2008)

Serh interessante Farbkombi... fährst Du BMX Griffgummies?


----------



## xMARTINx (27. Februar 2008)

nee sind normal lock-on-intensegriffe von odi


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. Februar 2008)

Ich würd den Hinterbau in Kettennähe noch etwas mehr abkleben weil sonst hauts Dir bald Macken in den Lack rein... muss nicht sein!


----------



## xMARTINx (27. Februar 2008)

ja ich weiß,habs vorhin nur zusammengebaut und mal nen foto gemacht,feineinstellungen kommt morgen


----------



## xMARTINx (28. Februar 2008)

so,hier noch ein paar bilder von draussen,farbe kommt meiner meinung nach trotzdem nicht gut rüber auf den bildern





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL]
[/IMG]





[/URL]
[/IMG]





[/URL]
[/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## timbowjoketown (28. Februar 2008)

Gefällt mir super, einzig der goldene Lenker, der will nicht so recht dran passen... Würde die Farben gerne mal live sehen, bin mir sicher da wirkt es noch viel besser. Viel Spaß mit dem Teil und eine gute Saison 2008!


----------



## xMARTINx (28. Februar 2008)

dankeschön,in live siehts tausend mal besser aus,auch mit dem gold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaLgOn (29. Februar 2008)

Hallo ihr M-Pire Fahrer!
Ich hab mal ne Frage an die Experten:
Was ist ein 2 Jahre alter M-Pire Rahmen wert? Angeblich wenig gefahren und ohne Dämpfer/Steuersatz, wirklich nur der nackte Rahmen. Ich habe dem Anbieter 800 Euro angeboten oder evtl Geld+Inzahlungnahme meines Ufo ST(5 Moante alt). Jetzt will der Verkaufer (selber ein Händler) die 800 Euro + Ufo Rahmen   Ist das gerechtfertigt? (Für mich kommts auf keinen Fall in Frage, ist mir einfach zu viel Geld)

Gruß Markus


----------



## Falco Mille (29. Februar 2008)

Ich konnte es mir ja irgendwie nicht so richtig vorstellen, aber als es hier auf dem Montageständer hing,...Respekt!

Grüße, Falco


----------



## san_andreas (29. Februar 2008)

@calgon: ich war auch mal längere Zeit an einem M-Pire gebraucht interessiert.
Da lagen die Preise MIT DÄMPFER (meistens FOX DHX 5.0) für sehr gute Exemplare bei 1400 -1600 Euro. Also ohne Dämpfer würde ich maximal 1200/1300 zahlen.
Der User richtig verkauft das weiße von weiter oben komplett.


----------



## CaLgOn (29. Februar 2008)

Naja mal schaun, das Ufo ST ist eigentlich auch sehr geil. Das Geld kann ich eigentlich lieber in mein Ufo stecken und es leichter machen. Aber ein dickes M-Pire reizt mich schon


----------



## san_andreas (29. Februar 2008)

Vorallem hat das M-Pire einen unverwechselbaren Style ! Vielleicht läuft mir auch mal noch eins übern Weg


----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. März 2008)

Da das M-Pire leider nicht mehr gebaut wird könnte der Preis in Zukunft sogar steigen... also wünschenswert wäre es.

Dann wird das M-Pire in vielen Jahren auch in einem Atemzug genannt mit Maserati Birdcage Tipo 60, Mercedes 300 SL oder Ferrari 250 GTO.  *träum*


800 Euro + 5 mon. alter Ufo ST würd ich für nen 2 Jahre alten M-Pire Rahmen nicht tauschen. Ohne Dämpfer 1200 - 1300 find ich auch realistisch. Das ist ungefähr 50% vom Neupreis MIT Dämpfer.


----------



## san_andreas (1. März 2008)

Cool wäre auch, wenn Nicolai eine "last edition" vom M-Pire auflegen würde.
Mit rotem Hauptrahmen und schwarz eloxiertem Hinterbau, meine Favoriten-Kombi.
Oder schwarz eloxiert mit gelaserten Schriftzügen.


----------



## John McLeash (3. März 2008)

Hi Martin,

das mit dem Lenkwinkel ist so eine Sache:

1. der 05er Rahmen war auf die 888 angepasst.

2. der 06er soweit ich weiss auf niedrigere Einbauhöhen

Hast somit zwei verschiedene Geometrien.

Zur Not hilft es ein Lot zu fällen und mit nem Geodreieck den Lenkwinkel selber zu messen.

Am besten ist natürlich eine digitale Wasserwaage.

Für nen Mpire ohne alles sind 800 - 1000 angemessen


----------



## richtig (3. März 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Der User richtig verkauft das weiße von weiter oben komplett.



der user richtig hat sichs anders überlegt 

mal ne frage. bei dem 2005er rahmen gibts drei positionen für den dämpfer; oben, mitte, unten. kann mir jemand sagen, wie da die genauen federwege sind?

außerdem würde mich mal interessieren, wie sich der fw durch das verschieben der ausfallenden von der hintersten auf die vorderste position verändert.

danke und grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (3. März 2008)

danke john mcleash

@richtig
durch verschieben der ausfallenden änderst du nur den radstand,bei der federwegsverstellung ist die unterste position für maximalen federweg,etwa 220 glaub,die anderen weiss ich auch nicht,fahre momentan oberste position,reicht dicke für nicht ganz so wilde winteraction und trails fahren


----------



## richtig (3. März 2008)

ok, danke. hab mal nachgesehen in einem alten katalog. 185-220mm... dann wird die mittlere position wohl dazwischen liegen.

grussascha


----------



## Bergaufbremser (3. März 2008)

wenn man die Ausfallenden ganz nach hinten stellt hätte man rein Theoretisch schon mehr Federweg als ganz vorne. Ich denke aber kaum das man das spüren würde


----------



## xMARTINx (3. März 2008)

ja stimmt schon durch das andere hebelverhältnis,ist wohl aber nicht erwähnenswert


----------



## Pyrosteiner (4. März 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Cool wäre auch, wenn Nicolai eine "last edition" vom M-Pire auflegen würde.
> Mit rotem Hauptrahmen und schwarz eloxiertem Hinterbau, meine Favoriten-Kombi.
> Oder schwarz eloxiert mit gelaserten Schriftzügen.




Hey dann hab ich ja so ein last-edition Bike !!!   


Bezüglich Federweg und Geos komm ich auch immer leicht durcheinander da wie oben schon erwähnt der Rahmen immer wieder an gängige Gabeleinbauhöhen angepasst wurde und auch hinten am Federweg gebastelt wurde.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber die 04er und 05er Rahmen sind an die 888 mit hohen Brücken, also bis 605mm Einbauhöhe erlaubt. Ab 06 nur noch 585mm.

Beim Federweg gibts soweit ich weis je nach Baujahr unterschiede zwischen 210 und 230 mm Maximalfederweg.

Mein 06er hat glaub ich maximal 220 und kann auf 200 und 180 geändert werden. Diese ganzen Daten beruhen aber nicht auf Wissen sondern so pi mal daumen Vermutungen 




Falco, vielleicht hättest Du ja mal ohne großen Aufwand ne kleine Tabelle?? Wär sehr passend hier in diesem Thread  



... ob wir mal ein M-Pire Treffen im Sommer auf die Reihe bekommen??? Wo seid Ihr denn alle hier? Ich komm aus Bayern, ziemlich mittig nähe Ingolstadt (nördlich von München).


----------



## Bergaufbremser (4. März 2008)

Zürich, in der schönen Schweiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (4. März 2008)

nordhausen am schönen harz


----------



## John McLeash (4. März 2008)

Wahlschweizer mit deutschem Migrationshintergrund...

Wohne in Baden bei Zürich.

Nochmal ne Frage an alle wie oft, bzw. habt ihr überhaupt schon mal einen kompletten Lagerservice beim Mpire gemacht?

Habs grad vollbracht geht recht flott aber die Axiallager am Hauptlager waren ein wenig eingerostet, denke das sollte ich in Zukunft regelmässiger warten.

Wie siehts da bei euch aus?

Gruß, Jonas

P.S.: Todtnau wäre doch ein guter Treffpunkt Saisonbeginn mitte April und für alle gut erreichbar.
Könnten evtl. eine FeWo mieten für ein Wochenende und schön die Sau raus lassen...


----------



## Sir Chickenway (4. März 2008)

1 Mal Hauptlager und 1mal Anlenkung neu gemacht war ziemlich problemlos. Habe jedoch ein anderes Problem, welches nicht ganz hier rein gehört, jedoch aufgrund der eingeschränkten Nabenwahl beim M-Pire einige betreffen könnte. Wer hat in Europa, oder noch besser in der Schweiz, Ersatzfreiläufe für die SUN Ringle ABBAH? Oder wo gibt es Ersatzfedern für die Sperrklinken bzw. welche sind Kompatibel und einzeln zu haben?


Wiegt 22,5kg ist zuverlässig, hält und wird nicht geschohnt. Foto ist nicht ganz aktuell.






P.S.: Wohne in Bern (CH)


----------



## Falco Mille (4. März 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Hey dann hab ich ja so ein last-edition Bike !!!
> 
> 
> Bezüglich Federweg und Geos komm ich auch immer leicht durcheinander da wie oben schon erwähnt der Rahmen immer wieder an gängige Gabeleinbauhöhen angepasst wurde und auch hinten am Federweg gebastelt wurde.
> ...





Hi Jürgen, das ist genau so richtig. Es gab nur eine Anpassung an eine eine kürzere Gabellänge, das Steuerrohr wurde ab der Modellreihe 2006 um 20 mm abgesenkt. Und bei so üppigen Federwegen müssen wir uns nicht auf Millimeter festlegen. Als Vorgabe sind Deine Daten voll ok.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## John McLeash (5. März 2008)

Nochmal an alle:

Wie sähe es aus mit einem Treffen?

-Besteht Interesse?
-Wem passt es wo?
-Wann?

Hätte schon Lust mal mit anderen Mpire Fahrern heizen zu gehen.

Gruß, Jonas


----------



## xMARTINx (5. März 2008)

klar,wäre ja mal ne geile sache,aber soviele m-pire-fahrer gibts hier ja nicht,man könnte ja auch lambda,ion,nucleon und ufo-heizer kommen lassen,dann sollte das schon lustig werden
eine location passend für alle zu finden wird sicher schwierig,todtnau ist derb im süden,winterberg liegt schön zentral in d-land,hahnenklee oder schulenberg wäre am praktischten,weil ist nicht weit von mir


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. März 2008)

Ich hab noch keinen Lagerservice gemacht oder machen lassen.

Ich nehm 2-3 mal im Jahr die Lagerdeckel ab und schmier neues Fett rein, am Hauptlager mach ich gar nix weil der Falco sagt das is so ein Axiallager mit Labyrinthdichtung wo nix rein und nix rauskommt. Bei dem Service bau ich dann auch den Dämpfer aus und schau ob sich der Hinterbau leicht bewegen lässt und ob er rund läuft. Mit leichtem Druck geht er bei mir nach oben und durchs Eigengewicht sinkt er langsam herunter.

So solls sein, oder Falco???


Normal sollt man öfter mal Lagerwechsel machen und aus dem Grund is das M-Pire gegens Ion ersetzt worden aber ich bin bisher davon verschont geblieben - trotz intensiver Nutzung. Vielleicht liegt daran das ich ein Leichtgewicht mti 63 Kilo bin....


Es ist erstaunlich wie viele M-Pires hier in der Schweiz sind... 
Interesse an einem Treffen besteht bei mir auf jeden Fall und wenn ich das Treffen mit nem kleinen Urlaub verbinde fahr ich auch mal einige KM.


Winterberg wäre ein sehr abwechslungsreicher Park aber für die Schweizer ist die Strecke sehr weit und die Schweizer werden über den Kinder-DH in Winterberg nur lachen. Da stehn die im Ziel bevor die anfangen zu schwitzen 

Todtnau war ich zuletzt 2005 dort, hab aber auch nicht erfahren das es da was neues gibt. Somit nur 2 Strecken von denen eine sehr langweilig ist. Liftpreis ist nicht billig.

Bad Wildbad gäbs noch, das ist aber meistens sehr Materialzerstörend. Dort gibts 2 DH-Strecken.

Bischofsmais im bayr. Wald wäre super. Viele Strecken, günstig, kostenloses camping mit kostenlosem Strom aber der Park liegt für die allgemeinheit wohl etwas zu abgelegen.
Mir würd BMais super passen da mein Home-Bikepark.


Vielleicht plant aber der eine oder andere eh nen Urlaub und man kann da was zusammenlegen. 

Ich fahr jedes Jahr definitiv immer nach Leogang, Saalbach-Hinterglemm und Wagrain. Dieses Jahr möchte ich Wagrain unbedingt mit Schladming verbinden.


----------



## dangerousD (6. März 2008)

@pyrosteiner

Fahre zwar "nur" das Ion , aber B-Mais wäre ich auch dabei. Sind mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit das WE vom 24./25.05. vor Ort (evtl. schon ab 22.05.). B-Mais gehört zum jährlichen Standardprogramm und bietet - wie Du schon schreibst - sehr viele Möglichkeiten plus günstige Unterkunft.

Greetz

der D


----------



## Bergaufbremser (6. März 2008)

Ich dachte immer ich sei der einzige nebem dem Sir Chickenway in der Schweiz der nen M-Pire hat. 

An einem Treffen währe ich schon interressiert. Zu weit im Norden sollte es aber nicht sein. 

@ Pyrosteiner 

so krass sind unsere Strecken nicht. Todtnau ist so wie ich das gehört habe in sachen härte mit vielen CH Strecken gut vergleichbar. 
Bad Wildbad ist den Fotos nach zu urteilen härter als die meisten CH Strecken. 

Ach ja bezüglich Lagerwechseln. 

Mein M-Pire ist ja ein 04er Modell. Ich habe noch nie die Lager gewechselt, sollte es aber vermutlich mal machen. Binn doch eher schwer mit rund 85 Kilos nakkig. Konnte aber im 2006 fast nicht fahren wegen meiner Lehrabschlussprüfung und danach war ich im Millitär. 
Ich binn auch nicht der krasse faher der die grossen Jumps macht. Da habe ich bammel vor. 

Aber ich werde mal den Dämpfer ausbauen und schauen wie sich der HRbau bewegen lässt. Allenfals mal die Lager anschauen und schmieren. 


Sagt mal was kostet den ein Lagersatz von Nicolai ?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. März 2008)

Servus D!

Hör sich gut an, lass uns paar Tage zuvor nochmal drüber sprechen. Evtl. hat der Kettenbeisser auch Zeit dann seid Ihr zwei Ionfahrer... ich lass mich aber dennoch nicht unterkriegen 


Dann hätt ich auch mal Gelegenheit ein Ion in Action zu sehn weil alle meine Erfahrungen sind ca. 400m auf Falcos Ion im Innenhof der Eurobike.


Du hast übrigens ne schöne Bikesammlung... selbiges und noch bissi mehr hab ich auch!


@ Bergaufbremser:

Also wenn ich mir Scoul anseh dann gute Nacht. Der Nick Beer hat in Rittershausen und in Garmisch gesagt das die Rennstrecken für schweizer Verhältnisse kurz und einfach sind und das glaub ich jetzt mal.

Todtnau is nicht so heftig, nur schnell... und sicher kürzer als die meisten CH-Strecken.


Lagerwechsel sollt man im Fachhandel oder bei Nicolai selber machen lassen. Was es kostet weis ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Chickenway (6. März 2008)

@Pyro
Lagerwechsel ist ohne Probleme alleine zu bewerkstelligen, wenn man eine gut ausgerÃ¼stete Werkstatt hat. Es ist nicht grad ganz billig, aber da die QualitÃ¤t und der Suport stimmt und die Dinger nicht alle 3 Monate ausschlagen vÃ¶llig in Ordnung. Genauen Preis weis ich auch nicht aber schÃ¤tzungsweise so um die 100â¬. 
Schweizer strecken sind wirklich nicht alles knÃ¼ppelharte unbezwingbare Federwegs, und Kraftfressende Monster. Winterberg ist die Einzige Deutsche Strecke welche ich bisher zu Fuss bewundern konnte, finde ich jedoch abgesehen vom schÃ¶nen Steinfeld nicht wirklich DH. Ist halt so ne Bikeparkstrecke mit ein paar engen Kurven. Nicht wirklich was fÃ¼rn M-Pire. und Ã¼ber 6h Autofahren wÃ¤r mir zu weit. 
edit: hab grad rausgefunden, dass B-Mais auch nicht viel nÃ¤her ist.


----------



## John McLeash (6. März 2008)

Ja die Lager scheinen etwas schmutzanfällig zu sein.
Die Lager der Umlenkung (IGUS Gelenklager) sind absolut sorgenfrei bei mir.
Aber die Nadelhülsen HK1512 wollen doch gereinigt und gefettet werden.
Ich denke solange sie nicht verrostet sind und nur minimal Spiel haben, kann man sie drin lassen.

Die Axiallager waren etwas angerostet und das Fett war hinüber, hart und trocken. Habe alles gereinigt, die Lager mit Sandpapier abgezogen und mit viel Fett wieder verbaut.
Sollte man bei Gelegenheit auch mal machen denke ich, erhöht einfach die Gesamtlebensdauer.

Wegen Treffen:

Todtnau hat wirklich nur eine DH Strecke, die ist aber sehr gut wie ich finde.
Aber nach einem Tag isses langweilig.

B´Mais war ich noch nie, das wär ne Überlegung wert.

Winterberg wäre mir zu weit weg und zu Slopestyle lastig.

Bad Wildbad würde mich reizen, nicht zu weit weg und die DH´s sind echt knackig, wenn man etwas vorsichtig fährt hält sich der Materialmord in Grenzen, aber Dellen an den Felgen sollte man schon einplanen.

Gruß, Jonas


----------



## xMARTINx (6. März 2008)

also ich hab jetzt lagerservice machen lassen bei nicolai,dabei wurde auch einiges getauscht was halt hin war,waren am ende etwas mehr als 50euro,mehr als in ordnung denke ich.habs m-pire ja noch nicht lang und hab jetzt mal nen bisschen probiert,hab den dämpferschlitten mal nach ganz vorne gemacht,so das das tretlager tiefer ist und der lenkwinkel flacher,jetzt kann man in kurven richtig krachen lassen,finde es besser!


----------



## Bergaufbremser (6. März 2008)

@pyrosteiner

Gut da wird der Nick schon recht haben. 
Scoul ist vermutlich die krasseste aller Schweizer DH Strecken im Deutschsprachigem Raum. 
Die Tessiner WC Strecke am monte tamaro hat man ja geschlossen da sie zu krass war für den nicht profi. 
Im Welschland hat es aber noch min. eine Krasse Strecke. 

Aber wie gesagt. Ich war noch nie auf einer Deutschen Strecke. Ich fuhr bisher nur in 

- Filzbach 
- Gurten
- Laax (min 6 Jahre her)
- Flims 
- Lenzerheide => Die ist verdammt geil. Besonder die Wanderwege runter vom Rothorn (um die 3000m ) macht einen höllen Spass.


----------



## xMARTINx (6. März 2008)

3000m...wie geil
nachdem wir hier alle champery in den videos gesehen haben haben wir angst vor schweizer strecken


----------



## Bergaufbremser (6. März 2008)

champery ist auch eine der Killerstrecken welche es in der Schweiz gibt. 

Bezüglich Lenzerheide. 

Die Talstation ist auf 1503 M.ü.M und die Bergstation ist auf 2865 M.ü.M. 

Die Mittelstation, bei welcher der Reguläre DH anfängt ist auf 1908 M.ü.M

Von ganz oben bis ganz runter auf einem Wanderweg dauert sehr lange und ist verdammt kräftezehrend. Materialmordend ist leider auch.


----------



## xMARTINx (6. März 2008)

champery ist trotzdem geil,auch wenn ich nie runterkommen würde
muss wohl mal zur lenzerheide,das klingt richtig gut


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. März 2008)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> champery ist auch eine der Killerstrecken welche es in der Schweiz gibt.
> 
> Bezüglich Lenzerheide.
> 
> ...



Champery bei Platzregen und der Sam Hill fährt wie auf Schienen als 3. ins Ziel.... gestört sowas... ich hätte gern 1/10tel dieser Fahrtechnik!!!


Ich war Anfang Februar mehrere Tage in Bozen. Da haben die Strecken auch zwischen 1000 und 1300 hm und mehrere KM länge. Wenn man da durchbolzt braucht man ca. 16 Minuten, is aber unten mindestens 10 Min. für nix mehr zu gebrauchen weil verdammt am Ende.

In Bozen fährt man auch auf Wanderwegen die es aber teilweise in sich haben... schauts mal in mein Fotoalbum!!!


Ich will dieses Jahr nach Schladming... Start 1860hm, Ziel 749 hm, Länge 4500m, Maximalgefälle 100%  

Der Singletrail/Freeride in Leogang von der Asitz-Bergstation dürfte auch 1000 hm und einige KM haben. Der is auch super zu fahren.



Ich war noch nie auf einer schweizer Strecke, ich kenn Winterberg, Rittershausen, Bad Wildbad, Todtnau, Garmisch (nur IXS-Rennen), Oberammergau, Bischofsmais, Saalbach-Hinterglemm, Leogang und Wagrain.

Oberammergau wäre für die Schweizer auch interessant... dort gibts aber
keinen reinen DH sondern nur eine lange Spass-Strecke die alles mal hat.


----------



## xMARTINx (7. März 2008)

du hast vergessen das hill im finallauf sogar gestürzt ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (7. März 2008)

@ Pyrosteiner 

kenne die Bilder schon. Bei den Wegen in der Lenz ist das auch so. Hin zu kommt das man zur Bahn ca. 35 - 45 min zurückfahren muss wenn man unten ist. 

Macht aber nix Spass macht es dennoch. 

Bezüglich Hill muss ich sagen was er dort abgezogen hat, ist eine Beleidigung für alle anderen Fahrer gewesen. 
Ich hasse Schlamm wie die Pest aber nur weil ich nicht mit den Umständen zurecht komme und mir in die Hosen mache.


----------



## dangerousD (7. März 2008)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Bezüglich Hill muss ich sagen was er dort abgezogen hat, ist eine Beleidigung für alle anderen Fahrer gewesen.


 
"LEHRSTUNDE" war wohl das Wort, das Du gesucht hast  Aber das wurde ja in diversen Foren schon ausgiebig diskutiert...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. März 2008)

Beleidigung find ich auch falsch... Er hat höchstens für offene Kinnladen gesorgt und gezeigt wer hier die nächsten Jahre aufm Siegerpodest ne Stamm-Miete haben wird.

Seinem Interview zufolge ist er es gar nicht gewohnt bei solchen Verhältnissen zu fahren da es in Australien meist schön ist. Naja, nicht dran gedacht was passieren könnte und wide open wie man als Crosser sagen würde.

Aber langsam wieder zurück zum eigendlichen Thema...  M-Pire, Treffen ...


----------



## xMARTINx (7. März 2008)

zum abschluss,der hill ist der nächste vouilloz!
m-pire treffen bin ich wenns mir mögöich ist auf jeden fall dabei


----------



## Bergaufbremser (7. März 2008)

ich auch allso bitte nicht zu weit im Norden.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. März 2008)

Wir hatten vor paar Tagen mal die Diskussion über die Zugverlegung und ich habe Fotos versprochen... ich möchte mein Versprechen einlösen:

Umlenkhebelbereich von links oben:







von rechts:






Die Schaltzugtülle verläuft exakt am Drehpunkt des Hinterbaus. Dadurch bewegt sich hier gar nichts. Durch den speziellen Kabelbinder mit zwei Durchführungen wird der Schaltzug auch extrem gut festgehalten in Rahmennähe damit man nirgends hängen bleibt oder so.


von links unten:






Die Bremsleitung verläuft bei mir innen am Rahmen zwischen Sattelrohr und der kleinen Strebe hindurch. Ich kontrolliere die Stelle seit langem auf scheuern und kann nach vielen Monaten sagen das hier noch nichts passiert ist obwohl es relativ eng zugeht.


Sorry für die dreckigen Fotos aber ich war biken....  




Jetzt zum Treffen.

Ich würde vorschlagen wir erstellen mal eine Liste an Bikeparks. Wenn wir diese Gesamtliste haben vergibt jeder innerhalb von 2 Wochen Schulnoten für jeden Park. Das werten wir aus und somit sollte sich eine gewisse Tendenz herauskristalisieren. Was meint Ihr?

Ich fang mal an mit der Liste die Ihr bitte ergänzt da ich auch nicht alle Bikeparks weis die prinzipiell in Frage kommen könnten:

- Winterberg
- Bad Wildbad
- Todtnau
- Hindelang
- Oberammergau
- Bischofsmais
- Saalbach-Hinterglemm / Leogang
- Wagrain / Schladming

Bikeparks in der nördlichen Schweiz und sonstige kenn ich leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (10. März 2008)

@ Pyrosteiner 

meine Zugführung ist fast genau die selbe. Muss mal Fotos machen. Habe die seit über einem Jahr so. Habe aber etwas neues getestet und werde es wieder ändern da das Schaltkabel nun voll im Dreckbeschuss ist. 

wenn ich daran denke mache ich morgen wenn ich zu hause bin fotos.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (10. März 2008)

Habe noch eine Frage. 

Was für ein Mitleres Übersetzungsverhältnis hat den nun das 2004er M-Pire mit der grössten Federwegseinstellung ? 

Wenn ich es rechne währen es 220 / 6.985 = 3.15 : 1 

Das bedeutet ja das ich wenn ich drauf sitze aufs Bike mit ca.88 Kilos (fahrbereit) eine Kraft von 277.2 Kilos auf den Dämpfer einleite. 

Da ich in etwa 35% Sag fahren will, sind das beim M-Pire ca. 2.45 cm Hub am Dämpfer. 
Mit meiner 450lbs/Inch Feder würde ich dann aber mehr als 2.54cm reindrücken. Sehe ich das richtig ? 

Ich breuchte demnach eine 600 lbs/Inch Feder wenn ich den Dämpfer ohne Vorspannung fahren würde. Stimmt das ? 

Bis jetzt bin ich aber mit meiner 450er Feder immer zufrieden gewesen, auch wenn ich sie etwas Vorspannen muss.


----------



## xMARTINx (10. März 2008)

ich finde das es von dämpfer zu dämpfer verschieden ist,wiege mit ausrüstung etwa 95kilo,hatte nen dhx 5.0 in den ersten wochen drin mit ner 650feder bei maximalen federweg,hat prima gepasst für mich,jetzt hab ich nen roco wc mit ner 450feder der bei zu weich ist,aber für sollte ne 550er feder reichen um etwa die härte zu haben wie beim fox,mal gucken,warte seid vier monaten auf die feder


----------



## Pyrosteiner (11. März 2008)

Ich hätte ne 550er Feder die ich wohl nie mehr brauch da ich aufgegeben hab Gewicht zuzulegen und bei meinen ca. 70 Kilo fahrbereit bleibe.

Is ne original Fox die auch beim Roco passt....

Des rechnen is mir jetzt um die Uhrzeit zu stressig, bin ziemlich geschafft da ich heut Motocross fahren war.


----------



## xMARTINx (11. März 2008)

mist,jetzt bekomm ich ne manitou...


----------



## HaGeMo (11. März 2008)

Moin!

Ich habe lange mit mir gerungen und hoffe, dass ich nicht gelyncht werde. 
Aber da der Thread schon M-Pire ST | Technik, Wartung, Pflege, Setup, Support, Bilder, etc. heißt möchte ich an dieser Stelle mal anmerken, dass ich noch einen Satz *unbenutzter Ausfallenden* zu verkaufen habe.
Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Interesse, ich habe in meiner M-pire Zeit sicher zwei rechte Afe verbogen.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=99697


----------



## richtig (11. März 2008)

gerungen? wegen forenregeln und so? also ich finds ok, wenn du sowas hier rein postest. ist ja keine fiese werbemasche und passt doch auch.

frage zur pulverung: hat jemand mal einen tipp. das oberrohr meines weißen rahmens ist ziemlich verkratzt und in den kratzern hängt dreck. leider hab ich das mit der schutzfolie verpeilt. meint ihr, ich kann die pulverung da irgendwie mit ganz feinem papier (500, 800er körnung) etwas abtragen und dann nachpolieren? oder wie krieg ich die pulverung an der stelle wieder fit?

Bild: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/7/0/4/8/_/large/mpire_02-2008_06.jpg

grussascha


----------



## xMARTINx (11. März 2008)

also wie du kratzer rausbekommst verrate ich dir,´nimm nen brenner und geh gurz hin und her über die kratzer,durch die hitze verläuft das pulver wieder und danach...wie neu!


----------



## richtig (11. März 2008)

hmm, und die dreckeinschlüsse? irgendwie müsste ich ja den dreck in den kratzern vorher rauskriegen... oder meinst du das sieht man dann nicht mehr? nicht dass es dann noch blasen gibt oder sowas...


----------



## xMARTINx (11. März 2008)

das mit dem dreck weiß ich nicht,ruf mal bei nicolai an,der dreck muss mit sicherheit irgendwie vorher weg,versuchs mal mit bremsenreiniger oder so was in der art


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (11. März 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> also wie du kratzer rausbekommst verrate ich dir,´nimm nen brenner und geh gurz hin und her über die kratzer,durch die hitze verläuft das pulver wieder und danach...wie neu!



Aber der Nicolai-Aufkleber könnt dabei zu schaden kommen.... kostet aber nicht viel.


----------



## xMARTINx (11. März 2008)

der müsste natürlich runter,nen neues decalset zur neuen saison schadet sicher nicht


----------



## Bergaufbremser (12. März 2008)

wer braucht schon decals ? Ein Nicolai erkennt der echte Biker auch so.


----------



## xMARTINx (12. März 2008)

stimmt aber sieht besser aus


----------



## richtig (12. März 2008)

die decals sind in ordnung und kommen auch nicht zu schaden, wenn ich vorsichtig bin. bei bremsenreiniger habe ich die befürchtung, dass das pulver stumpf wird - sieht auch blöd aus.

na mal sehn... ich werde mal einen heißluft fön organisieren und gucken, ob sich da was tut.

wenn noch jemand einen tipp hat? her damit.

grussascha


----------



## Meister-Dieter (12. März 2008)

Hallo Jungs,kann mir mal bitte jemand von euch sagen,wie teuer so ein M-Pire Rahmen neu war!?
Im Bikemarkt bietet jemand einen nie gefahrenen fÃ¼r 1600â¬ an.
Ist das o.k.?


----------



## Sir Chickenway (12. März 2008)

Hier standen fälschliche Informationen, bitte gehen sie zum nächsten Beitrag weiter...


----------



## KHUJAND (12. März 2008)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,kann mir mal bitte jemand von euch sagen,wie teuer so ein M-Pire Rahmen neu war!?
> Im Bikemarkt bietet jemand einen nie gefahrenen für 1600 an.
> Ist das o.k.?



Dieter
hab´ich auch schon gesehen. der preis ist mehr als hammer !


----------



## KHUJAND (12. März 2008)

hat sich wohl wieder einer nen ION bestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (12. März 2008)

m-pire hat neu bei 2300euro gekostet,je nach dämpfer und sonderwünschen dann eben mehr


----------



## Bergaufbremser (12. März 2008)

@ xMartinix

so sind die geschmäcker verschieden.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. März 2008)

Hab das Angebot grad angesehn... 

Welches Baujahr ist der Rahmen???
Der Preis ist halbwegs OK, ich empfehle Dir aber einen DHX Dämpfer reinzukaufen - mit dem Vanilla gehts nicht so gut.


Bei der Gabel stellt sich auch die Frage welches Baujahr und ob die Gabel dann in dem Rahmen gefahren werden darf... Stichwort Einbauhöhe - die Diskussion hatten wir vor ein paar Tagen erst hier in diesem Thread.

Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich aber ich hab mal in nem Bikepark so ein ganz schwarzes M-Pire gesehn und mir gefällts nicht.


----------



## John McLeash (13. März 2008)

Hallo Meister Dieter,

ich wär schon misstrauisch warum es Jahrelang rumsteht und nie gefahren wurde.
Da würd ich mal nachfragen...
Zudem ist an der Umlenkung das alte System mit Kugellagern verbaut, das war nicht besonders haltbar, wird aber von Nicolai gegen einen Unkostenbeitrag getauscht.
Sind aber extrakosten.

Mehr als 1200 würd ich für den Rahmen so auf keinen Fall bezahlen.

Gruß, Jonas


----------



## Bergaufbremser (13. März 2008)

sooo heute ist wieder ein Teil für mein M-Pire angekommen. 

Heute mache ich vermutlich mal Provisorische Bilder. Je nach Wetter. 

@ John 

sag mol, woran erkennt man das Alte System ? 
Mein Rahmen ist aus  04 ich denke mal der hat auch das alte.


----------



## John McLeash (13. März 2008)

@ Bergaufbremser

Los, ich kann dich beruhigen du hast die neue...
Die alte erkennt man an den Druck-Zugstreben zwischen Link und Hinterbau.
Bei dir (uns) sind da IGUS gelenklager verbaut und die Enden der Streben verdecken das Lager.

Bei dem o.g. Bike sieht man deutlich die darunter liegenden Kugellager.
Die schlugen jedoch schnell aus, weswegen Nicolai seit der ersten Serie IGUS Lager verwendet.

Aber schon komisch warum der Rahmen seit 2004 sein dasein sonstwo fristet...

Ahh die NUGGET sehr geil vom Aussehen, bist du mit der Leistung zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (13. März 2008)

@ john 

die Nugget ist nur zu testzwecken am Radel. Die muss ich zurücksenden. 

Mit der Leistung binn ich sehr zufrieden. Die Power ist brutal und so was von super fein zu dosieren. Es ist einfach Traumhaft das teil. Auch von den Details her ist sie erste Sahne. Wie wenn man sich die teuerste Brembo fürs Motorrad kauft.
Ich bestelle mir ein pärchen in schwarz mit roten Leitungen. Jedoch muss ich noch mein Adapterproblem mit der Gabel lösen. 
die hat IS+40 und das bedeutet ich müsste eine 230er Scheibe fahren mit der Nugget. Will ich aber nicht. Baue deshalb zur Zeit einen eigenen Adapter (der an der Gabel kann man abnehmen)  für die Gabel, welcher dann IS+20 ist. 
Wenn das Klappt bestelle ich die Bremsen. 


Ok in dem Fall ist mein Rahmen etwas neuer, resp ich binn icht betroffen. 
Nochmals Schwein gehabt.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (13. März 2008)

John McLeash schrieb:


> Hallo Meister Dieter,
> 
> ich wär schon misstrauisch warum es Jahrelang rumsteht und nie gefahren wurde.
> Da würd ich mal nachfragen...
> ...


Hi Jonas,welches Bj. meinst du ist es denn?
Und woran kann ich es genau erkennen?
Danke dir......


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. März 2008)

Ein sehr altes Baujahr erkennt man z.B. auch an dem runden Hauptlager des Umlenkhebels am Unterrohr. Das wird aber von Nicolai kostenlos ausgebessert, da kommt ein rechteckiger Lagerblock hin da der runde reissen kann. Hier dieses M-Pire ist im Bikemarkt und da ist noch das runde Hauptlager dran:






An den Zugstreben wurde auch irgendwann mal was geändert, weis ich aber nicht so genau. Das Update ist soweit ich weis nicht kostenlos.

Bei den alten 04er Bikes ist auch der Hinterbau noch ziemlich breit sodass man mit den Fersen dran hängen bleiben kann.

Das ist der alte Hinterbau - zu erkennen an dem Loch im oberen Bereich und an der Fräsung







Der für 1600 Euro angebotene Neurahmen ist definitv aus 2004 denn er hat sowohl das Loch im Frästeil am Hinterbau, die Fräsung ist alt, die Zugstreben sind noch die mit den kleinen Augen und obwohl man es nicht zu 100% sieht möchte ich auch behaupten das da noch das runde Hauptlager verbaut ist.

Da es ein eloxierter Rahmen ist ist das ein kleines Problem denn zur Reperatur wird am Rahmen geflext und geschweisst und ein Rahmen kann kein zweites Mal eloxiert werden...


1200 Euro ist somit für den Rahmen schon hoch - 1600 Euro niemals !!!!


Vielleicht kann ja der Falco was dazu sagen wie man hier dieses runde Lager gegen das Eckige tauschen kann, ob der Rahmen dann lackiert wird usw.


----------



## san_andreas (13. März 2008)

Ich hab zwar (noch) kein M-Pire, aber dieser Thread ist definitiv einer der besten und interessantesten !


----------



## Pyrosteiner (14. März 2008)

Der richtig verkauft glaub ich grad sein M-Pire... warum das weis ich nicht aber das ist OK soweit ich seh.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (14. März 2008)

habe mich geirrt. Habe einen 05er Rahmen. Habe ihn aber schon im 04 bestellt gehabt. 

Unsere Bezeihung ist also im 4 Jahr. 


@ san_andreas

Ob es sich wirklich lohnt ein M-Pire zu kaufen würde ich mal anzweifeln. Aus völgenden gründen.

- Sau schwerer Rahmen
- 165 HR Nabe
- 100er Innenlager
- Anscheinend bei vielen Lagerproblme
- Bremsstempeln (1 Gelenker halt) 

Ich mein Klar die Optik ist so was von Genial und das Fahrverhalten, besonders in Kurven ist spitze aber eben ein 19 Kilo bike ist nur mit eusserstem Aufwand möglich. 
Es gibt sicher auch andere Bikes welche genauso gute Fahreigenschaften haben wie das M-Pire mit viel weniger Gewicht. 

Wenn einem die Optik all das wert ist, dann hat man ein absolutes Spitzenbike. 
Ich binn mit dem M-Pire schneller unterwegs als mit meinem 222 auch wenn dies 1 Kilo leicher war.


----------



## xMARTINx (14. März 2008)

es gibt aber auch viele vorteile,das bike liegt satt auf der piste,wie schon gesagt isses sau schnell in kurven,wenns richtig derb wird fühlt sich das m-pire erst richtig wohl,sehe den einzigen nachteil ds man beim innenlager und der hinterradnabe eingeschränkt ist,das gewicht stört mich persönlich nicht so sehr,aber wenn ich ne boxxer und nen paar leichtere felgen dranbauen würde komme ich schon etwa auf 20kilo,und in der klasse spielen die mesten dh-bikes,meins wiegt 21 und auf ner dh-strecke merkt man das eh nicht mehr,und die optik?ist unschlagbar!ich liebe es und mein kumpel ist ist mit seinem 18kilo bike ziemlich neidisch drauf wie satt das m-pire liegt und wie hoch der grenzbereich ist


----------



## san_andreas (14. März 2008)

@Bergaufbremser: in absehbarer Zeit kommt eh keines, weil erstmal mein Getriebepudel fertig werden muß... Unabhängig davon ist für mich das M-Pire trotzdem eines der begehrenswerteren Bikes, eben weil es trotz seiner bekannnten "Mängel" vorallem sehr eigenständig ist. Und das gefällt mir besonders gut !
Und schwer bin ich selbst, da brauch ich kein 16kg-Magermodell unter mir zu Tode schinden !


----------



## John McLeash (14. März 2008)

Zum Thema fahrverhalten kann ich sagen, daß das Mpire wohl eine der besten Geometrien hat die ich kenne.
Nicolai ist einer der ersten Hersteller gewesen, der die New School DH Geometrie rausgebracht hat.
Heute werben IH und Intense etc. mit flachen Geometrien, die das Mpire schon seit 2004 hat.
Der Bock geht wirklich so derbe in Kurven und ist so steif, sowas sucht seinesgleichen. 

Ich muss aber auch sagen das ich weniger Rennen fahre, sondern mehr lange DH´s und dicke Jumps bevorzuge.

Das Bike kommt mir sehr entgegen, da es extrem verblocktes Terrain und höchste Geschwindigkeiten liebt, ich fühl mich immer so sicher das ich denke ich fahre langsam.

Ich war letztes Jahr 4 Wochen in Whistler mit dem Bike und es hat klaglos alles mitgemacht, kein Lagerspiel, Verschleiss etc.
Teilweise kann man 15 min nonstop Dh Pisten düsen und 1000hm vernichten.
Und ich bin jeden Tag gefahren, stundenlang, das entspricht bestimmt 1 bis 2 Jahre Nutzung beim Normalanwender.

Das Gewicht ist aber schon ein Nachteil, der Schwerpunkt ist wirklich so tief und zentral, das das Bike kaum zu Whippen ist und auch sonst eher träge.

Linienwechsel per Bunny Hop sind kraftaufwendig und erfordern Übung.

Aber der Nachteil ist bei langen heftigen DH´s ein Vorteil.

Wer Profimässig Rennen fährt oder Tricksen will, wird etwas leichteres brauchen, für alle anderen ist es echtes Spassmobil.


----------



## xMARTINx (15. März 2008)

selbst für rennen taugt das m-pire,man braucht nur flotte beine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. März 2008)

Ich hab das M-Pire 07 immer wieder auf Rennen gesehn... nicht viele, aber der Rahmen is exklusiver und den gibts halt auch nicht so oft wie ein V10, Sunday, Glory ....

Mit nem leichten Bike hat man schon paar Vorteile und beschleunigt schneller aber dazu gehört dann auch ein sauberer Fahrstil um die leichten Teile nicht zu schrotten. Leichtbau kann ganz schön ins Geld gehn, abgesehn von dem vermiesten Tag im Bikepark wenn z.B. mittags das Laufrad geschrottet ist.




4 Wochen Whistler  hätt ich auch gern!!!


----------



## Bergaufbremser (15. März 2008)

Ja das stimmt schon. Leichtbau kann extrem teuer werden. 

Ich kann die ganzen 16 Kilo (wenn es denn stimmt) leichten Socoms etc. so oder so nicht ernst nehmen, da sie für eine etwas schwereren Fahren nicht wirklich DH Tauglich sind.


----------



## xMARTINx (16. März 2008)

diese 16kilo socoms und andere bikes haben meistens cc-schläuche und irgendwelche nicht wirklich dh-tauglichen reifen drauf,solche kisten taugen auch eher nur für leichte läute und ohne sauberen fahrstil ist das teil schnell hin,zumal schon die steifigkeit beim socom eher mies ist,wers braucht...ich will lieber mein m-pire fahren auch wenns mit 2kilo weniger sicher noch geiler wäre


----------



## Bergaufbremser (17. März 2008)

ich verlgeiche mein M-Pire immer gärne mit einem richtigem Schlachtross / Brauerreiros. So groses, schweres und starkes teil. Richtig zuverlässig. Dafür nicht das wendigste und auch nicht das schnellste in der beschleunigung. Wenn es aber mal leuft dann leuft es so richtig. 

Ein Socom ist eher so ein dürres Rennpferd welches permanent umsorgt werde muss damit es auch gut leuft. Und es kann auch nur einen sehr leichten Faher tragen da es sonnst sehr schnell schaden nimmt, da nicht kräftig genug. 

bezüglich CC schleuche. Ich habe sei jahren nur noch ganz normale Schwalbeschleuche am Dhler im Einsatz. Weis nicht einmal mehr wann ich den lezten Platten hatte. 
DH schleuche braucht es nicht. Voraussetzung ist halt ein guter Maxxis mit DH Karkasse. 

Ach ja fotos von meinem dauern noch a bisserl. Es ist noch nicht fertig.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. März 2008)

Ich nehm auch normale Schläuche, entweder Schwalbe AV 13 oder von Conti.

Letztes Jahr hatte ich keinen Platten, voletztes Jahr zwei - einer davon kommt jedoch von nem Nagel der in BMais im DH lag und mir auch den Reifen zerstörte.


Das was Bergaufbremser schreibt kenn ich nur zu gut... während ich in der Fahrpause chille und mich aufs M-Pire verlassen kann schrauben die andern und überprüfen das Bike für den nächsten run.


----------



## xMARTINx (17. März 2008)

stimmt,das m-pire ist ein bike was immer funktioniert
fahre auch normale schwalbe schläuche


----------



## John McLeash (17. März 2008)

Extremer Leichtbau ist immer sehr wartungsintensiv.

Aber wenn man mal vergleicht sind andere stabile Rahmen doch im schnitt ein Kilo leichter.

Was solls die Optik des MPire ist einfach der Hammer.

Ich freue mich jedes mal wenn ich draufgucke.

Nächstes Jahr werd ich den Rahmen Harteloxieren, in schwarz.
Und das Link und die Dämpferaufnahme rot.

Bin mir nur noch nicht ganz im klaren wie ich die Passsitze der Lager wieder auf Mass bekomme.

Der dickenzuwachs beim Hartanodisieren liegt bei ca 2-5 hundertstel.
Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. März 2008)

Am besten den Falco fragen...

Ich hab mal gehört das an den Lagersitzen so ne Gips- oder Keramikschicht aufgebracht wird und das Alu somit nicht mit dem Ätzbad in Kontakt kommt. Nach dem Anodisieren wird die Keramik abgeschlagen und fertig.

Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das wirklich so ist...


----------



## Bergaufbremser (17. März 2008)

@ John McLeash 


ein Freund von mir ist Galvaniker. 
Er heist hier im Vorum Dray tek. Schreib ihm mal ne PM er wird dir mit sicherheit kompetent antworten. Allenfals kann er es dir sogar machen. 

Sag das du von mir kommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John McLeash (17. März 2008)

@ Bergaufbremser

Danke dir für den Tip

Ich werd mich mal die Tage bei ihm melden, wenn sich meine Pläne konretisiert haben...

Gruß, Jonas


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. März 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ein sehr altes Baujahr erkennt man z.B. auch an dem runden Hauptlager des Umlenkhebels am Unterrohr. Das wird aber von Nicolai kostenlos ausgebessert, da kommt ein rechteckiger Lagerblock hin da der runde reissen kann. Hier dieses M-Pire ist im Bikemarkt und da ist noch das runde Hauptlager dran:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wofür ist denn die "Lasche" mit dem Loch da hinter dem Tretlager?


----------



## kuka.berlin (20. März 2008)

Bremsmomentabstützung vielleicht


----------



## xMARTINx (20. März 2008)

richtig,das projekt "bremsmomentabstützung" wurde aber mal auf eis gelegt oder sogar ganz eingefrohren


----------



## Falco Mille (25. März 2008)

Zum Eloxieren: Zum Schützen von Lagersitzen ist es möglich, Kunststoffdrehteile anzufertigen und einzupressen. Nur bieten wir dies wegen des hohen Aufwands und der Kosten leider nicht an. Wer aber Zeit, Muße und eine Drehbank hat, kann sich z.B. aus POM solche Stopfen fertigen. Galvaniker können dan auch bestehende Eloxierungen abätzen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## BenTec (4. April 2008)

Sehr geehrte M-Pire Gemeinschaft,

ich gehöre mitlerweile auch zu dem erlesenen Kreise und habe auch gleich ein paar Fragen an die geneigte Leserschaft.
Könnte mir jemand die Anzugsdrehmomente für das M-Pire Bj 04 zukommen lassen. Ich habe ein Knacken an der Hinterradachse und bin mir nicht sicher, ob es von der Bremssattelaufnahme oder von der Achsaufnahme verursacht wird.
Falls es schon mal bearbeitet wurde, dann tut es mir leid, würde mich aber über eine Antwort trotzdem sehr freuen.

Grüße
ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (4. April 2008)

Alle Lagerstellen mit axialer Lagerung werden gemäß der Nicolai Online Manuals auf Spielfreiheit angezogen nicht auf ein bestimmtes Drehmoment. Für alle andere Schraubverbindungen gelten DIN Drehmomente. Diese sind in unseren Online Manuals unter "Tabellen, Skizzen, Regelwerk gelistet.

http://www.nicolai.net/download/service.html#owner

Grüße, Falco


----------



## BenTec (5. April 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!!
 Und im Übrigen...

sehr schöne Beiträge, weiter so


grüße
ben


----------



## Bergaufbremser (8. April 2008)

Sooo lass auch mal wieder was von mir hören. Nur das det Therad nicht in der Versenkung verschwindet. 

Mein M-Pire umbau ist zur Zeit in der Endphase. Ich muss noch das neue Vorderrad einspeichen und dann gibt es Bilder, denn bis die Bremse kommt dauert es noch ein weilchen. 

Ach ja Einspeichen ist für heute abend geplant. 

freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## xMARTINx (8. April 2008)

und wir freuen uns auf die bilder,bin auch noch am warten auf meinen neuen reverse lenker,súline-vorbau ist schon dran,dann komen noch die crankbrothers runter...fotos von der neuen lenkzentrale kommen bald


----------



## Bergaufbremser (8. April 2008)

Sooo die fotos 

Kurze Anmerkung. Die Vorderradbremse ist zur Zeit noch eine Testbremse der Firma Frank industries. Meine eigenen Nuggets sind bestellt. Diese werden dan schwarz mit roten Goodridge leitungen. 

Das Bike ist somit noch nicht Fertig.


----------



## xMARTINx (8. April 2008)

sehr schön geworden!!!gefällt mir richtig gut...aber die bremse vorn sieht ein wenig überdimensioniert aus


----------



## Bergaufbremser (9. April 2008)

Noch eine Anmerkung. die Kabelführung ist nun seit ca. 1Jahr so. 

Ich habe bisher keine Scheuerstellen entdecken können. 

Wenn die neue Bremse da ist, kommt die Leitung raus. Dann kann ich dann nochmals ganz genau nachsehen. Aber bisher sah ich nichts. 

@ xxMartinxx

Danke für die Blumen

Die VR scheibe ist eine 230er das ändert sich dann aber nach unten auf 210 mit meiner Bremse. 
Ich habe zur Zeit einfach noch ein Adapterproblem da meine Gabel IS+40 hat und die Bremse IS+20.
Aber auf seiten Frank Industries wird daran gearbeitet ab nächsten Monat oder so. Zur Zeit haben sei keine Kapazitäten für solche sachen. 

Macht aber nix die Bremse kommt ja auch erst ende Monat oder so. Habe da noch einen Farbsonderwunsch.


----------



## xMARTINx (9. April 2008)

230mm ist ganz schön derb,daher die krasse optik,wie geht die bremse?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. April 2008)

Dann muss ich doch auch nochmal ein Bild von meinem geputztem M-Pire reinstellen....


----------



## Bergaufbremser (9. April 2008)

ein mords Kettenblatt 44 ? 

Hatte ich früher auch drauf. Binn  nun runter auf 40 find ich besser. 

Ach ja schaut sehr sehr geil aus ! 
Die Rot schwarz Rahmen combo hätt mir auch noch gut gefallen. 

Aber das teil ist sau schwer oder ? 22 Kilos ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. April 2008)

Das große KB stammt noch vom Vorbesitzer und ich hab es seitdem nicht gewechselt weil dies dann auch eine andere Kefü bedeutet mit Innenlagerdemontage usw.

Ich hab es ganz am Anfang als ich es gekauft hab mal wiegen lassen. Da war das Bike mit 2005er 888 RC, schwereren Pedalen und zwei DH-Schläuchen die megaschwer waren aufgebaut und wog 22,4 Kilo.

Allein an den zwei Schläuchen (fahr jetzt normale Schwalbe AV13) spare ich über 0,5 Kilo, die Boxxer WC zur 888 weis ich grad nicht so genau... 300/400 Gramm sicher und ca. 100 Gramm bei den Pedalen.

Somit sollte ich um die 21 Kilo liegen. Der genaue Wert ist mir egal, es fährt und das sehr gut. Mir ist auch toi toi toi an dem Bike noch nix beim biken kaputt gegangen - nicht mal ein Platten !!!


----------



## san_andreas (10. April 2008)

@Bergaufbremser: Sehr schön, Dein überarbeitetes M-Pire. Was wiegt's ?
@Pyrosteiner: Deins ist auch der Hammer ! Wenn Du auf die diversen RaceFace Teile verzichten würdest, wäre sicher auch noch ein halbes bis ein Kilo drin. But who cares ? Einfach geil, das Bike !


----------



## Bergaufbremser (10. April 2008)

san andreas 


Wenn mein eusserst penibel erstellte Tabelle stimmt ist es 20.023 Kilos

Da ich aber nicht alles selber gewogen habe, und ich z.b. das Lager Fett nicht eingerechnet habe sagen wir mal ist es 20.1 Kilos
Diese Gewicht ist aber für berechnet frür hinten und vorne Nugget bremsen an stelle der am HR Rad noch vorhandenen Hope. 

Genau weis ich es erst wenn ich es an einer Hängewaage sehe. 

So bald es zu 100% Fertig ist gehe ich es wiehgen im Bikeladen


----------



## xMARTINx (10. April 2008)

na 20,1 geht doch für nen m-pire,wenn ich neuen vorbau,lenker und pedalen hab komm ich unter 21kilo 
aber mich störts beim fahren eigentlich nicht,mein kumpel hat nen bike mit 18,5 oder so,also mein m-pire geht besser


----------



## Pyrosteiner (11. April 2008)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> s
> Wenn mein eusserst penibel erstellte Tabelle stimmt ist es 20.023 Kilos




Sorry, kann mir das grad nicht verkneifen... aber wenn Du so genau wiegen würdest... tust schon den Staub abwischen und achtest drauf das grad keine  Fliege aufm Bike sitzt...   

Nicht übel nehmen, Spass!!


----------



## Bergaufbremser (11. April 2008)

@Pyro 

ich habe fast alle Teile am Bike selber und einzeln gewogen. 

Die 23 hinten kommt daher das wenn man z.b. 20 Speichen wiegt und dann ausrechnet wie schwer 18 sind dann kommen solche Zahlen raus. 

ich kann die die Tabelle gerne mal zu mailen. Ist eine Exel Tabelle wo alles aufgelistet ist.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (15. April 2008)

so habe mal noch anständige Bilder vom M-Pire gemacht. 

Der Stand ist der selbe wie bei den letzten Bilder 

Tut mir leid wegen der blauen Bremsleitung. Die und die Silberne werden so bal die Nuggets da sind durch rote ersetzt. 
Die Blaue gehört zur Testbremse. 











Die MRP ist Marke Eigenbau aus Carbon welches sonst im BMW-Sauber Bolide verbaut worden währe. 






Bremsleitung gleich unter dem Drehpunkt durch verlegt. 






Andere Perspektive davon 






rot gepulverte Mavic EX 729 (am VR eine alte D321 welche leichter ist als die "Baugeleiche" EX 729


----------



## xMARTINx (15. April 2008)

sehr feines m-pire!!!


----------



## san_andreas (15. April 2008)

Wirklich geil ! Die Detailbilder sind toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. April 2008)

Ja, sieht sehr gut aus...

Ich hab auch nochmal in meinen alten Bildern vom letzten Urlaub gestöbert und hier ein M-Pire gefunden das ich im August 07 in Saalbach-Hinterglemm gesehn hab.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (16. April 2008)

Danke fürs Lob an alle die denen es gefällt !


----------



## John McLeash (16. April 2008)

Ja wirklich sehr gelungen das Bike, ist das eine Sys 1 im nachbau oder Sys 2?
Arbeitest du bei Sauber? Kenne nämlich auch jemand von dort...

Zufällig macht der auch Carbonteile...

Gruß, Jonas


----------



## Bergaufbremser (17. April 2008)

Es ist ein self nachbei der Sys 1 Dual Slalom. Also jene mit zwei drehenden scheiben. Meiner Meinung nach die beste Kefü die es zu kaufen gibt. 

Habe das Original als Alu zu hause, jedoch für 4 Loch. Hatte ich viele Jahre im Einsatz. Nie einen Mangel gehabt. 

Ich arbeite nicht bei Sauber. Aber da der Mann meiner Gotte (heist das bei euch auch so in D-Land ?) Mitinhaber der Firma Baucoplast ist komm ich ab und zu an etwas Carbon ran. Ab und zu deshalb da sie keine Platten habe, sondern nur spez. gewebe welches auf -20 Grad runtergekühlt und schon im harz getränkt angeliefert wird. Das muss dann aber zum Aushörten in den Autoklaven. Die Platten musste mir jemand herstellen. 

Baucoplast liefert einen grossen teil der Carbon teile für das Sauber-Team. Schon seit min 20 Jahren. 
Der Suber-Mercedes C9 wurde fast vollständig von dieser Firma hergestellt. Seit BMW am ruder ist, platzt die Firma aber aus allen Nähten


----------



## John McLeash (18. April 2008)

Mann mann das Mpire weiter oben ist aber ziemlich hässlich und die Teile sind ziemlich oldschool, naja trotzdem ein Mpire...


----------



## John McLeash (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo an alle Mpire fahrer.

Wollte mal wissen wie hoch ihr euer Tretlager eingestellt habt.

Bei meinem 05er Mpire musste ich mit der niedrig bauenden Boxxer das Tretlager recht tief einstellen (340mm) damit ich noch einen anständig flachen Lenkwinkel hinbekomme.

Hatte am WE einen heftigen Crash wegen Bodenkontakt nach einem Sprung.

Hab in der Landung einen Stein mit den Kettenblatt erwischt und mich richtig lang gemacht.

Wollte mal eure Tretlagerhöhen und Lenkwinkel, welche Gabel ihr habt und MPire Modelljahr wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (16. Juni 2008)

hey,hab mein tretlager auch in der tiefsten position,zur tretlager mitte sinds 360mm mit 888wc von 07,kann dir jetzt auch grad nicht sagen was für nen baujahr mein rahmen ist aber ich schaue morgen mal nach,grüße


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. Juni 2008)

Ich hab ein 05er M-Pire mit Boxxer WC und untere Lagerschale vom Fett Set.

Dämpferschlitten ist am unteren Ende im zweiten Gewindegang am Rahmen befestigt - somit höheres Tretlager und steilerer Lenkwinkel, genaue Maßangaben... ???

Trotz "Monsterkettenblatt" bisher keine Probleme die zu einem Sturz führten. Mein Bashguard bekommt aber manchmal schon einen aufn Deckl


----------



## xMARTINx (1. Juli 2008)

so,hier mal aktuelle bilder von meinem baby





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bergaufbremser (1. Juli 2008)

mein M-Pire ST 05 nun endlich vollendet


----------



## xMARTINx (1. Juli 2008)

fast so schön wie meins nee im ernst,gefällt mir richtig gut!!!


----------



## san_andreas (1. Juli 2008)

Wahnsinnig geil, die zwei ! Wirklich schade, dass das M-Pire nimmer gebaut wird. Das Ion ist vielleicht moderner, wird aber niemals so ein Kultteil.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (1. Juli 2008)

Danke 

Wenn die Karre nur nicht so schwer währe. Ich bin nun rechnerisch auf ca. 20.2 Kilos unten und das bei den teilen ist schon viel.


----------



## san_andreas (1. Juli 2008)

Ui, ui, ui, ui...ich bin mit Getriebe und DH Reifen bei 20,4 kg.
Was machen denn Dorado und die Frankies aus (sind übrigens in rot viel schöner als in porno-gold) ?


----------



## Bergaufbremser (1. Juli 2008)

die Dorado ist ca. 3.2 Kilos. Die Nugget ist aber schwer, wenn auch nicht sehr viel mehr wie meine Hope. 

Das Problem beim M-Pire ist das es zu viele Sondermasse hat. Also 165er HR Nabe, 100er Innenlager und der Steel Set. 
Das drückt das Gewicht ordentlich hoch.


----------



## san_andreas (1. Juli 2008)

Naja, wenn die Kiste gut läuft ist doch alles ok. Mir wären diese 16kg-Topmodels zu klapprig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (2. Juli 2008)

meins hat 20,92(nachgewogen),am m-pire ist halt alles etwas größer dimensioniert,hält länger und läuft auch besser als die meisten 16kilo eisdielenbikes


----------



## Bergaufbremser (2. Juli 2008)

es leuft spitze und es ginge ja auch leichter. Aber da ich selber über 80kg binn passt das schon so.


----------



## xMARTINx (2. Juli 2008)

ich wiege auch 86,und ne luftgabel wie ne boxxer wc kommt mir net ans bike


----------



## John McLeash (3. Juli 2008)

Statt dem Steelset kann man auch nen Acros DH7 nehmen, der wiegt die Hälfte (immerhin 110 gramm weniger).

Wenn man die Hügi FR Hinterradnabe fährt, kann man auch nen DTSwiss Alufreilauf fahren, spart nochmal 75 gramm.

Naja jedes Gramm kostet 1 Euro.

Was viel bringt und wenig kostet ist evtl ein Tubeless set.
Vertrau dem aber bei DH fahren nicht so recht, viele Pros fahren mit Schlauch.

Ich habe durch sorgfältige Auswahl der Komponenten mein Bike auf 19.3 Kilo gebracht.

Viel mehr ist nicht rauszuholen, ausser man bohrt, fräst und feilt am Rahmen.

Das wird dann nach der Garantiezeit gemacht, die Schweissteile sind ja so dick, da kann man überall nen paar mm sparen.


----------



## xMARTINx (3. Juli 2008)

was wiegt die hügi hinterradnabe?


----------



## Hatschipuh (3. Juli 2008)

440 freeride thru axle 135 mm / ø 12 mm *311 g*
440 freeride thru axle 150 mm / ø 12 mm *369 g*


----------



## xMARTINx (3. Juli 2008)

und in 165mm?


----------



## Hatschipuh (4. Juli 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> und in 165mm?



kann ich auf der dtswiss page nicht finden aber laut
bike-components.de : *347 g*

edit: bei bike-mailorder steht sie mit *410 g* drin ... ich glaub das stimmt eher


----------



## xMARTINx (4. Juli 2008)

gut danke,hab ne bleischwere alutech drin,522gramm,ist viel zu viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John McLeash (4. Juli 2008)

Die 440FR kommt mnit ALufreilauf in 165er breite auf 380 Gramm.


----------



## xMARTINx (5. Juli 2008)

da kann ich ja noch nen bissel was rausholen am heck...


----------



## Bergaufbremser (7. Juli 2008)

nur das es die DT Nabe in 165mm breite ja nicht mehr Produziert wird meines wissens nach.

Aber irgendwann komme ich günstig an so eine ran und dann wird sie gekauft. Denn meine Ringle ist 505 gramm (selber gewogen) schwer und noch dazu eine Krüppelkonstruktion.
Sind aber auch nur 50 resp 125gramm. Je nach dem ob man sich einen Alufreilauf antun will oder nicht.


----------



## John McLeash (7. Juli 2008)

Die 440er kommen meines Wissens immer mit ALufreilauf, die älteren FR mit Stahl und wiegen 410 Gramm.

Die 440 FR sind etwas wiedersprüchlich angegeben mal mit 383 mal mit 347.

Ich fahre die FR mit Stahlfreilauf und hab sie mit 400 Gramm gewogen.


----------



## izimu (7. Juli 2008)

hey wolllt nur mal fragen von wem du das m pire abgekauft hast. das kommt mir nämlich voll bekannt vor irgentwie.war da vorher ne 888 drin´??


----------



## Bergaufbremser (7. Juli 2008)

izimu schrieb:


> hey wolllt nur mal fragen von wem du das m pire abgekauft hast. das kommt mir nämlich voll bekannt vor irgentwie.war da vorher ne 888 drin´??



welches meinst du ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. Juli 2008)

In meinem M-Pire war vor über einem Jahr mal ne 05er 888 RC drin... von März07 bis Feb08 ne Boxxer Team und seitdem ne Boxxer WC.

Alle zwei nicht mehr verbauten Gabeln liegen rum... eigendlich könnte ich eine verkaufen...


----------



## John McLeash (10. Juli 2008)

Meinst du mein Lady Mpire? Ja das hab ich jemandem Angekauft vor einem Jahr etwa.


----------



## xMARTINx (7. September 2008)

hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit nem vivid im m-pire?überlege mir einen zuzulegen...


----------



## xMARTINx (9. September 2008)

da keiner was weiß...ich hab mir nen vivid bestellt und demnächste sag ich euch wie er sich im m-pire macht


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. September 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> da keiner was weiß...ich hab mir nen vivid bestellt und demnächste sag ich euch wie er sich im m-pire macht




Ja, würde mich auch interessieren... aktuell fährst Du ja nen DHX 5.0 oder?


----------



## xMARTINx (10. September 2008)

als ich das m-pire ende letzten jahres gekauft hab war nen vanilla rc din den ich aber gleich gegen meinen dhx 5.0 getauscht hab,der hat auch super funktioniert.aber ich wollte den roco wc passend zur gabel,der war auch bis jetzt drin,funktioniert auch sehr gut aber mit dem dhx kann er nicht mithalten.bin sehr gespannt auf den vivid und wie er sich im m-pire macht


----------



## nillo (14. September 2008)

servus an alle m-pire heizer ,

muss mein m-pire abgeben und da hab ich noch ein paar teile 
die ich leider nicht mehr weiter verwenden kann .

also 

bräuchte , jemand von euch noch eine hinterradnabe/laufrad ?
hätte ein laufrad von dt swiss fr 440 mit 6.1 felge und eine nagelneue hinterradnabe von ringle abzugeben , natürlich 165 mm breit ,

wer diese gebrauchen kann ,dann meldet euch


----------



## xMARTINx (18. September 2008)

so heute erste testfahrt mitn vivid gemacht,erstmal die grundlageneinstellung von sram übernommen(3clicks low speed compression,4clicks ending stroke rebound,10 clicks beginning stroke),aber da der dämpfer zu langsam am anfang des federwegs war bin ich auf 6clicks beginning stroke,bin nur nen bissel singletrail gefahren mit kleinen sprüngen aber ohne derb wurzeln oder so,dämpfer spricht sehr gut an und nutzt auf anhieb mehr hub als mein roco wc,insgesamt arbeitet er sehr unauffällig,am we wird er auf ner richtigen dh-strecke getestet






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## John McLeash (19. September 2008)

Wie fühlt sich die Druckstufe an? ist der Dämpfer im Mittelteil straffer als der ROCO bzw. DHX?
Weisst du zufällig ob a,b,oder ctune hast?

Dnake, Jonas


----------



## xMARTINx (19. September 2008)

hatte keine auswahl beim bestellen,gabs keine verschiedenen.finde das er im gegensatz zum dhx und roco den mittleren federwegsbereich wesentlich besser nutzt,werd ihn wohl aber erst am we mal richtig testen oder anfang nächster woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John McLeash (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo nach langer zeit,

gibts überhaupt noch aktive M Pire fahrer?

Ich habe heute den kompletten Rahmen zerlegt da die Lager mal wieder etwas fett benötigten und der Hinterbau leicht Spiel hatte.

Ich habe in letzter Zeit etwas Probleme mit den IGUS Gelenklagern.

ich hatte das früher schonmal, habs aber in den Griff bekommen mit Unterlegscheiben.

Jetzt hatte ich schon wieder (ganz leichtes, aber nerviges) Spiel in dem Bereich.

Hab alle Lager mal rausgezogen mit ner M12 Schraube und nem gedrehten Aufsatz.
Alle Sitze entfettet, Lager im Ultraschall gereingt (Arbeit) und mit Loctite bündig eingeklebt.
Man sollte die Lager an einer Seite bündig mit dem Passitz einpressen und mit Loctite fixieren.

Ich habe die Innenseite der Aufnahmen genommen, dann kann man die Lager etwas vorspannen.
Ich habe 8 Nm genommen das ist so fest das der Hinterbau unter Eigenlast grade beginnt einzufedern.

Das Spiel ist weg und ich hoffe es hält die ganze nächste Saison.

Ist nur ein kleines Problem aber mit SPiel ist das so ne Sache, hat man einmal welches wird nicht weniger.

Gruss, Jonas


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Februar 2009)

Meld !

Anfang Januar:







Ich hab keine Lagerprobleme, noch den 1. Lagersatz drin.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (8. Februar 2009)

ja bin auch aktiv. War gestern am Fearnada rennen in Davos auf der Skipiste. War geil. 
fotos habe ich aber keine 

Weis grad jemand ob ich alles zerlegen muss, wenn ich die Lager etwas fetten will oder geicht es wenn ich nur die Kappen abnehme ? 
Will da nichts kapput machen denn zur Zeit habe ich kein Lagerspiel zumindest ist mir nichts aufgefallen.


----------



## BenTec (8. Februar 2009)

Moin,
ich will nicht klug********n, aber gerade gestern habe ich meinen neuen Helius ST Rahmen abgeholt und dabei nachgefragt, wie das mit den Lagern beim M-Pire so funktioniert.
Ich habe selber auch noch ein älteres Modell und meine Lager quitschen, kein Spiel.
Der Vincent von Nicolai sagte, dass mann die Lager auf keinen Fall ausbauen soll, da es eine irre Fummelei wäre den Hinterbau in die Spur vom Hauptrahmen zu bekommen. Lediglich die Schutz kappen lösen oder auch abbauen, dann Brunox rein und gut.
Sollte Lagerspiel dazukommen, dann am besten Service, der ca. 250,-  kosten sollte.
Das wurde mir erzählt...
Also, Nicolai rules
ben


----------



## John McLeash (8. Februar 2009)

Mit etwas Geschick kann amn das schon selber machen ist ja kein Hexenwerk.

Das mit der Spur kann ich so nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
Bei mir waren unter den Schutzkappen mit den axiallagern kleine Unterlegscheiben.
Da musst du dir genau merken wie die angeordnet sind, auf welcher Seite und wie viele.

Dann kannst du komplett alles reinigen und wieder zusammenbauen, geht eigentlich sehr schnell und einfach, Spur und Sturz sind bei mir gut.

Bei mir machten immer die IGUS Gelenklager im Hebel und Hinterbau Probleme.
Sie wanderten mit der Zeit etwas in den Lageraufnahmen und da IGUS Lager von Haus aus etwas Axialspiel haben ensteht dann Spiel.
Ich ahbe die Lager jetzt mit Loctite fixiert an einer Position an der ich die Lager mit den Zug und Druckstreben vorspannen kann, jetzt hab ich kein Spiel mehr und der Hinterbau bleibt bei ausgebautem Dämpfer grade so in Position bzw. fängt leicht an zu sinken.
So sollte es auch sein.

Ich finde das Bike recht einfach zu Servicen nd die Detaillösungen ausgereift und schnell zu zerlegen.
Ich hab das Bike jetzt seit fast 2 Jahren und den Service jetzt 2mal gemacht.
Das erhöht doch gewaltig die Lebensdauer der teilweise ungedichteten Komponenten, sonst halt alle 1.5 - 2 Jahre alles tauschen für 250!! Euro.

Technisches Geschick / Verständnis vorrausgesetzt


----------



## Sir Chickenway (30. März 2009)

Werd die nächsten Tage mein M-Pire Rahmen zur Sanierung schicken. Möcht in diesem Zug auch gleich ein paar Teile Updates vollstrecken. Da das M-Pire an zwei äusserst blöden Stellen Spezialmasse hat, ist die Teilewahl leider etwas eingeschränkt.
Darum meine Frage:
1. Wer bietet 165mm Hinterradnaben an? Ringle, DT, und wer noch? Bzw. Ist es möglich und ratsam da etwas zu Spacern?
2. Wer Bietet 100mm+"KeFü-Grundplatte mm" Tretlager an? FSA, Truvative, und wer noch? Gibt es evtl. sogar ein Holowtech II  System welches eine genug lange Achse und Tretlager hat? Ist es möglich da was umzubauen?


----------



## Bergaufbremser (31. März 2009)

@ sir chickenway


Dachte deine Fuhre sei gerissen ? 

Aber wie auch immer. 

zu 1:
Die 165x12mm DT gibt es nicht mehr. Zumindest ist sie nicht gelistet auf der DT Page. 
Hadley habe ich auch nichts gefunden. Ebenso bei Edco welche ja früher die Nabe für das Tomac Magnum lieferten. Die hatte aber 165x16! mm
Spacern würde ich nicht machen. Das bringt viele Probleme. Stell dir mal den Hebel vor wenn du 1.5cm Spacer zwischen Bremse und Rahmen hast. 

zu 2:
Raze Face hatte früher noch ein überbreites Tretlager für ISIS welches sehr leicht war. Gibt es aber nicht mehr. 
Dafür haben sie ein überbreites Hollowtech II Innenlager im Programm. Ob dies aber genug Gewinde hat für eine Kefü weis ich nicht. 
Hin zu kommt die Frage, welche Kurbel man nehmen müsste. Warscheindlich die überschwere Diabolus krücke.


----------



## John McLeash (31. März 2009)

Es gibt als Kurbel die Wunderbar leichte und bei CRC.com auch sehr günstige Atlas FR in 100mm Version.
Die Kurbel wird im World Cup gefahren und ist unzerstörbar trotzdem wiegt sie mit Innenlager nur etwa 900 gramm.
Kefü ist auch montierbar.

Ansonsten gibts das Truvativ Team in 100mm ist aber mit Kurbel sackschwer und mindestens genauso teuer.

Nabe gab es von Dt Swiss die Hügi FR ich hab noch eine allerdings eingespeicht mit DT Aero Speichen und 823er Felge.

Falls du Interesse hast es zu kaufen meld dich.


----------



## Sir Chickenway (31. März 2009)

@BaB
Nix Gerissen Lagerpassung ausgeweitet. Hüftgelenk und so...
Hab mich jetzt trotzdem entschieden es reparieren zu lassen, habs nich übers Herz gebracht es an die Wand zu hängen.
Paket geht morgen zur Post, wenn ichs schaffe dort vor 18 Uhr aufzukreuzen *stressstressstress*

@BaB und Jhon 
Danke für die Infos, ich seh bei der Nabe werd ich nich um nen Occasionkauf kommen. Meine Funktioniert mommentan noch, dank neuen Sperrklinken, hab aber das Gefühl, dass sie es nich mehr lange macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (2. April 2009)

900 gramm so schwer ist meine Middelburn / Truvativ Combo auch. 

Ich will Leichter !!


----------



## BenTec (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, Liebe MPire Gemeinde,

ich habe probleme mit Eckigen Rollen in der hinteren Ringlé Nabe.
Hat einer von Euch schonmal die Lager gewechselt und kann mir mit einer Explosionszeichnung oder Hilfestellung in schriftlicher Form behilflich sein? Ich hoffe, es gibt noch aktive Fahrer. Ich habe bei Nicolai die entsprechenden Lager und so bestellt und warte Eure Antworten mal ab.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

ben


----------



## Marcel Neubert (9. April 2010)

So, falls noch jemand in diesem Thread liest ! Ich-Student  bin scho seit einem Jahr auf der suche nach einem günstigen m-pire st rahmen in der größe L! Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. April 2010)

Da der Thread wieder ausgegraben wurde.... ich besitze zwar 2 Downhiller und fahr mit dem M-Pire nicht mehr so viel aber es ist nach wie vor alles perfekt. Immer noch der 1. Lagersatz... vermutlich muss als nächstes mal der Dämpfer zum Service...


----------



## Kunstflieger (12. April 2010)

Welche Lager sind im M-Pire ST verbaut ? 
Genaue Type ? vor allem das Hauptlager.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. April 2010)

Frag am besten bei Nicolai nach... zumindest ich hab davon keinen Plan. Ich hab die auch noch nie ausgebaut. Nur 1-2x im Jahr Deckel runter, gesäubert, neues Fett ran und fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (12. April 2010)

War auch an die Allgemeinheit  aber ich hacke das am besten nochmal in kfka rein.


----------



## John McLeash (12. April 2010)

Moinsen,

Haupt und Schwingenlager sind HK Nadelhülsen 15x12 (Achsdurchmesser/breite)
Sollte man in jedem Fachgeschäft bekommen und kosten ca. 5 Euro das Stück.
Zudem sind für axiale Kräfte im Hauptlager auch noch Axiallager verbaut.
Rillenkugellager, genaue Bezeichnung weiss ich nicht, 16mm Bohrung haben die , am besten Ausbauen, messen und auf der Seite www.ina.de nachschlagen.

Aber die Lager sind sehr langlebig, meisst reicht einafches nachfetten, ein wenig Spiel ist bei der Art von Lagerung leider nicht zu umgehen, da an der Achse Punktlast und an der Lageraussenseite Umfangslast gewählt wurde.
Ein bisschen Spiel muss sein, das wusste schon R. Blanco.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. April 2010)

John McLeash schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Spiel muss sein, das wusste schon R. Blanco.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (12. April 2010)

Schade das für mich keiner Hilfe hat ! 

Bei den Lagern sollte man sehr bauf den Hersteller achten, also ich würde euch empfehlen die Lager bei SKF zu ordern! Die haben sehr gute dichtlippen verbaut-die meisten Japanischen Lager die so verbaut werden halten nicht lang da Wasser eindringt und das Fett allmählich ausschwämmt und Rost entsteht! Geht einfach zu einem Maschinenbau unternehmen in eurer Nähe die können euch garantiert die Lager billig versorgen!
Bei Lagerkits schlagen die Hersteller meist böße zu


----------



## san_andreas (13. April 2010)

@Marcel Neubert: für ein gutes, gebrauchtes M-Pire mußt du halt einfach eine Zeit lang den Bikemarkt und ebay beobachten. Es gibt doch immer wieder welche. Im Markt auf traildevils.ch gibts ab und zu auch eins.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (13. April 2010)

Behalte es scho sehr lange im Auge... Hoffe es klappt bald!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. April 2010)

Wie sind denn aktuell die Gebrauchtpreise für nen gut erhaltenen M-Pire Rahmen mit DHX 5.0 oder ähnlichem Dämpfer??


----------



## Marcel Neubert (13. April 2010)

je nach zustand mit dämpfer und meist 2hinterradnaben zwischen 650 und 1000 das was ich immer so gesehen hab!


----------



## Kunstflieger (13. April 2010)

Marcel Neubert schrieb:


> je nach zustand mit dämpfer und meist 2hinterradnaben zwischen 650 und 1000 das was ich immer so gesehen hab!



650  mit Dämpfer u. Nabe bzw. n halte ich für sehr optimistisch.

Ich habe letzte Woche einen gebraucht gekauft der zur Zeit unterwegs zu mir ist. Zustand kann ich noch nicht beurteilen.

Bei gebrauchten Dämpfer wäre ich vorsichtig. Ich meine gerade die DHX 5.0 sind sehr teuer im Service.


----------



## wanman (13. April 2010)

Meld! Bin seit ein paar Monaten auch ein aktiver M-Pire Fahrer und kann nur sagen, dass es mir richtig gut gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. April 2010)

Also 650 Euro kann ich nicht glauben, da muss es schon ganz schön geschunden worden sein und abge****t aussehn... 1000 Euro schon eher.

Ein Bekannter von mir hat vor gut 1,5 Jahren seinen M-Pire Frame mit Dämpfer für 1200 verkauft. 

Mein M-Pire ist derzeit etwa genau so alt wie seins zum Verkaufszeitpunkt. Also unter 1000 würd ich es nicht hergeben da es bestens dasteht. Da häng ich es mir lieber an die Wand.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (13. April 2010)

HÃ¤tte beim Falco vor einem Jahr ein Neuen Rahmen 2007 in der grÃ¶Ãe M was fÃ¼r mich zu klein ist in Gelb/Schwarz mit Nabe/Fettset 5Jahre Garantie fÃ¼r 1200 bekomm kÃ¶nn!Ist das letzte was er noch hatte... halt falsche grÃ¶Ãe!

Gebraucht weiÃ man ja nie was damit ist zwecks zustand hab das ganze halt so in den verschiedensten BikemÃ¤rkten und Ebay im Netz so beobachtet! Nur leider war i meist zu SpÃ¤t! Vor 3Wochen hat erst ein  rahmen ohne dÃ¤mpfer, mit steuersatz und mit hinterradnabe + hinterem laufrad fÃ¼r 775â¬ verkauft. 
Hier der Link dazu:
http://www.willhaben.at/iad/object?adId=17030167


----------



## Kunstflieger (14. April 2010)

Zu langsam 
Den habe ich gekauft


----------



## John McLeash (14. April 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> 650  mit Dämpfer u. Nabe bzw. n halte ich für sehr optimistisch.
> 
> Ich habe letzte Woche einen gebraucht gekauft der zur Zeit unterwegs zu mir ist. Zustand kann ich noch nicht beurteilen.
> 
> Bei gebrauchten Dämpfer wäre ich vorsichtig. Ich meine gerade die DHX 5.0 sind sehr teuer im Service.



DHX sind aber auch einfach selber zu servicen.
Ist echt kein hexenwerk, selber schon mehrfach, wie andere Dämpfer auch, gemacht.

Zum Mpire, gerade ältere und schlecht geservicede Rahmen können ein paar Mängel haben, allgemein sind die ungedichteten Nadellager Pflegebedürfftig, ist aber schnell gemacht.

Probleme hatt ich mit Gelenklagern in der Schwinge zur Wippe.
Die Passung war geweitet und ich habe dann ausbüchsen müssen, war kein grosser Aufwand, aber ohne entsprechende Maschinen unmöglich.
Jetzt ist wie von Zauberhand alles Spiel im Hinterbau verschwunden.

Zudem hatte sich die Lageraufnahme im Hauptlager etwas "eingearbeitet" so dass die Axiallager Spiel hatten, habe dann das Ganze mit Präzisionscheiben unterlegt in 0.1 mm Stärke, bis die Lager wieder leicht vorgespannt waren.

Musste aber etwa 0.2 mm pro Seite unterlegen, jetzt sitzt der Hinterbau bombenstabil und flext kaum.

Das Bike läuft nach meinen Reperaturen diesen Winter so gut wie noch nie.

Technische Fragen aller Art zum Mpire beantworte ich gerne, ich verbring ja auch mehr Zeit auf und mit dem Ding als mit meiner Freundin...

Gruss, Jonas


----------



## Kunstflieger (14. April 2010)

Hi Jonas,

ich melde mich bestimmt nochmal 
Dein M-Pire ist ja auch der Hammer, da darf man auch so viel Zeit mit verbringen 

Wenn ich keinen guten DHX finde werde ich mir warscheinlich den BOS gönnen.

Hier ein kleiner einblick unserer Maschienen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (14. April 2010)

Wär der Sattel in normaler Position und das Bild nicht total daneben von der Qualität wärs der Hammer.

Die Industriehalle mit den alten Maschinen und Nicolai-Bikes... porno!


@ John... gut zu wissen falls ich mal ein für mich unlösbares Problem haben sollte!


----------



## Marcel Neubert (14. April 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Zu langsam
> Den habe ich gekauft



Du Glücklicher ich war 1Tag zu spät 

Hoffe hab auch noch mal Glück...


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. April 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Wär der Sattel in normaler Position und das Bild nicht total daneben von der Qualität wärs der Hammer.
> 
> Die Industriehalle mit den alten Maschinen und Nicolai-Bikes... porno!
> 
> ...



Da gibt es einige andere Bilder hier im Forum die deutlich besser sind dort fehlt nur das Bohrwerk.

@Marcel: der Rahmen stand schon das zweite mal zum Verkauf, beim ersten mal wollte den wohl keiner haben. Ich habe den da auch übersehen.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (15. April 2010)

ich auch übersehen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (15. April 2010)

So Mädels heute kam die Post 

Dann ab auf die Terasse und hier ist das Ergebnis


----------



## Marcel Neubert (15. April 2010)

Du Fink... dann tu das Gute Stück mal wieder schick machen


----------



## WODAN (15. April 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> So Mädels heute kam die Post
> 
> Dann ab auf die Terasse und hier ist das Ergebnis
> 
> ###



Einfach nur genial das M-Pire.
Fehlt mir auch noch auf meiner Liste


----------



## Marcel Neubert (15. April 2010)

wie ist dein erster Eindruck vom zustand?





Kunstflieger schrieb:


> So Mädels heute kam die Post
> 
> Dann ab auf die Terasse und hier ist das Ergebnis


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. April 2010)

Hat schon deutlich Kampfspuren aber die Lager waren Top.
Keine Beulen oder Risse. Für den Preis i.O. 

Nachste Woche wird er neu gepulvert. 
Passend zu meinem Helius und der Dorado


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. April 2010)

Oha, ein 3D Puzzle....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (16. April 2010)

ikea?


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2010)

Sehr schön, der Rahmen. Ist der Hauptrahmen schokobraun ?


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. April 2010)

Jo, noch


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2010)

Und wie wird er farblich ?


----------



## c_w (16. April 2010)

Ich faend schokobraun gut ;-)


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. April 2010)

Geplant ist Schwinge und Umlenkhebel schwarz matt und Rahmen Singalblau Ral 5005. Dazu die schwarze Dorado ohne Aufkleber. 
Zum Auflockern weisse Nicolai Aufkleber u. weiss Holzfeller oct Kurbeln.


----------



## stuk (16. April 2010)

hört sich doch schick an
weisse felgen und weissen lenker noch???
mfg


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2010)

Bitte keine KEINE weißen Felgen oder Lenker. Weiße Kurbeln sind schon grenzwertig.


----------



## John McLeash (16. April 2010)

was ich noch empfehlen würde das Steuerrohr zu kurz wie möglich Planfräsen lassen, etwa 8mm sind möglich, das spart Einbauhöhe und der ganze Bock kommt flacher.


----------



## timbowjoketown (16. April 2010)

Aber dadurch würde doch auch der Lenkwinkel steiler, wenn ich unten etwas wegfräse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. April 2010)

Am dümmsten find ich weisse Griffgummies. Für Eisdielenposer mit sauberen Fingern ja halbwegs OK. Für Allwetterfahrer im Bikepark sind die nach einem Monat farblich undefinierbar zwischen grau schlammbraun brechsandgelb...


----------



## John McLeash (16. April 2010)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Aber dadurch würde doch auch der Lenkwinkel steiler, wenn ich unten etwas wegfräse...



Dann stellst du den Schlitten eine Postion weiter vor, das ist ja das schöne bei Nicolai, die Geometrie ist sehr weit verstellbar.


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. April 2010)

Da muss ich dich leider endtäuschen.
Die Laufräder sind schon da. ( vom Helius FR ) Ringle Abbah DH in schwarz mit MTX 31 bzw. 33 in weiss. Sieht super aus mMn.
Alles immer nur schwarz finde ich doof. ( Einheitsbrei )
Lenker passt farblich leider nicht ins Bild: Sunline V1 Flatbar in Titan.
Aber Funktion und Budget gehen vor.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (18. April 2010)

Welchen Sattelrohrdurchmesser hat das M-Pire?wegen stütze und Klemme


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. April 2010)

Marcel Neubert schrieb:


> Welchen Sattelrohrdurchmesser hat das M-Pire?wegen stütze und Klemme



30mm


----------



## Kunstflieger (19. April 2010)

Ist nicht bei allen gleich.

Meins hat 30,0 Stütze und 34,9 Klemme

Der BikeBauer hat auch eins mit 30,0 Stütze u. eines mit 31,8 Stütze.


----------



## Team Nicolai (20. April 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ist nicht bei allen gleich.
> 
> Meins hat 30,0 Stütze und 34,9 Klemme
> 
> Der BikeBauer hat auch eins mit 30,0 Stütze u. eines mit 31,8 Stütze.



31,6 mm


----------



## xhave_heartx (20. April 2010)

Hello,
kurze Frage: ich habe auch starkes Interesse an einem M-Pire St. Könnt ihr mir helfen und sagen, welche Größe ich bei 1,89m bräuchte? Ich finde zu diesem Bike kein Datenblatt;(
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Pyrosteiner (21. April 2010)

Das hängt natürlich auch ne Spur von den persönlichen Vorlieben und Strecken auf denen das Bike bewegt wird ab. Allgemein mit 1,89 würde ich zu einem Rahmen in Größe L greifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xhave_heartx (21. April 2010)

Das hab ich mir auch schon ungefähr gedacht. Ich denke dass meine Schrittlänge für die kurzen Oberrohre der "M" zu groß sein wird. Von der Laufruhe einmal abgesehen.

Hat irgendjemand ein Datenblatt zur Hand? Mir ist nämlich einmal zugesteckt worden, dass dieser Rahmen "kleiner" ausfällt


----------



## Kunstflieger (21. April 2010)

Ich habe auch L bei 188cm. Habe vorher Probegefahren, passt perfekt. 

Bei Ebay ist zur Zeit wieder eins drin aber in M


----------



## xhave_heartx (21. April 2010)

Ja, das habe ich bereits gesehen. Daher ja die Frage
Will irgendjemand zufällig sein Komplettbike hier verkaufen? ich habe mir das irgendwie in den Kopf gesetzt und bin ziemlich gewillt es zu kaufen. Es scheint aber eher Goldstaub zu sein....

Ach so: Dann natürlich in einer "L"!


----------



## Marcel Neubert (21. April 2010)

Die Konkurrenz ist groß  Bin auch auf der Suche nach nen L Rahmen!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. April 2010)

Also als Größen-/Geovergleich finde ich den M-Pire M-Rahmen sehr vergleichbar mit einem Sunday M.


----------



## John McLeash (26. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

habe mein Mpire mal komplett zerlegt, zu sehen sind auch ein paar Gewichtsreduktionen am Rahmen und der Dämpferaufnahme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. April 2010)

Hab da so vieles getestet u. ausprobiert,-das zeuch ist echt SUPER ! ! ! 

*für alu
*für rahmen mit pulverbeschichtugen
*für elox. rahmen

konserviert,-versiegelt,- u. erbringt einen antistatischen efeckt, der keinen staub+dreck anzieht.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (29. April 2010)

Hat jemand interesse an einer DT Hügi 440 Hinterradnabe mi Alufreilauf in 165mm für 100


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Hab da so vieles getestet u. ausprobiert,-das zeuch ist echt SUPER ! ! !
> 
> *für alu
> *für rahmen mit pulverbeschichtugen
> ...




Dein Bild geht nicht mehr... was für Zeug meinst Du??


----------



## DarkSensation (2. Mai 2010)

Hi!

Hab ein problem und zwar suche ich einen lagerbauplan bzw einen rahmen sprengplan fürs m-pire!
hab schon bei nicolai angerufen aber leider ohne erfolg.

vllt auch von nem lambda da die rahmen ähnlich gelagert sind.


gern auch per pn...

gruss simon


----------



## timbowjoketown (2. Mai 2010)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das Du bei Nicolai angerufen hast und Dir keiner helfen konnte. Auf der Website gibt es zumindest zum Lambda alles was Du brauchst, zum Beispiel hier:

http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/manuals/11-Fig_Horstlink_09.pdf


----------



## DarkSensation (2. Mai 2010)

danke!
jetzt noch ne frage...

die unterlegscheiben sind aus plastik!
ist das normal?
mir macht das etwas angst und würde diese gerne gegen metall austauschen.

vielen dank für die info!

gruss


----------



## Kunstflieger (2. Mai 2010)

moment, da sind nur zwei aus Kunststoff.
Nur die an den Gleitlagern am vorderen Umlenkpunkt am Rahmen.
Die würde ich auch nicht gegen Metall auswechseln.
Die Kunststoffscheiben schmieren und verschleissen. 
Bei Metallscheiben verschleisst der Rahmen an der Stelle.


----------



## DarkSensation (2. Mai 2010)

ok danke!


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Mai 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Dein Bild geht nicht mehr... was für Zeug meinst Du??



klick--> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/267802/cat/73


----------



## DarkSensation (8. Mai 2010)

jetzt bin ich ratlos!
bei dem neuen lagersatz sind lager dabei die nirgends passen. 
sehen aus wie gelagerte unterlegscheiben. 
das steht drauf: IBU 51102 C
noch dazu liegt eine tüte bei mit gummi ringen....

hilfe...

gruss simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (8. Mai 2010)

Das sind die Axial Lager am Drehpunkt Schwinge-Rahmen.
Die sitzen im Rahmen selber im unteren Teil vom Sitzrohr eingefasst in Aluminiumhülsen.


----------



## John McLeash (8. Mai 2010)

Die Gummiringe am oberen Zipfel packen, abrolltest machen und dann vorsichtig abrollen, Achtung nicht mit den Fingernägeln beschädigen...

Nein im Ernst wenn du O Ringe für Gummiringe hältst und Axiallager für gelagerte Unterlegscheiben würde ich dir empfehlen das Mpire im Fachhandel montieren zu lassen.


----------



## DarkSensation (8. Mai 2010)

naja ok wirklich viel ahnung hab ich ja wirklich nicht...
aber übung macht den meister.

werd dann mal auf richtig warten das er mir hilft...

gruss


----------



## Kunstflieger (8. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe das ich am Montag mein M-Pire vom Pulvern abholen kann, dann wird es zusammen gebaut und ich mache ein paar Bilder. 
Wird aber ende der Woche mit den Bilder posten.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (8. Mai 2010)

Hab immer noch ne DT Hügi NABE für 165 hinterbau zu verkaufen


----------



## DarkSensation (8. Mai 2010)

@ kunstflieger:

dann mach doch mal bitte 1-2 bilder vom lagern auf denen man sieht wie es zusammen gehört.
hatte leider eine schlechte vorgabe da der rahmen total falsch aufgebaut war.

würde mich sehr über die hilfestellung freuen!

gruss simon


----------



## DarkSensation (10. Mai 2010)

hi
jetzt wirds peinlich für mich...

habe meinen fehler mit den axiallagern entdeckt. trotzdem verstehe ich nicht wieso 4 stück geliefert werden wenn nur 2 benötigt sind...

jetzt ein neues problem.
die axiallager sitzen im rahmen, werden von der lagerschale umgeben. zwischen diese schale und dem lager aus der schwinge kommt eine igus scheibe. 

jetzt zur frage:
die schwinge zitzt schon ohne diese scheiben fast press am rahmen. 
wie bekomm ich die scheiben dazwischen?

gruss simon


----------



## John McLeash (11. Mai 2010)

Weil dort keine hingehört, zwischen axiallager und rahmen.
Der Aufbau ist folgend:
Erst das Axiallager super gut einfetten, das das fett nur so quillt auch dei Rollen schön einreiben und dann in die Laufbuchse.
Das ganze in den Rahmen drücken (vorher die Bohrung mit Fettpackung versehen), überschüssiges Fett abwischen und den Rahmen aufschieben.
Das sollte stramm sitzen, wenn nicht musst du präzisionsunterlegscheiben zischen Axiallager und Laufbuchse unterlegen (ich brauchte auf jeder Seite etwa 4 zehntel damit alles Spielfrei sitzt)
Die Scheiben bekommst du in Eisenwarenläden in 0.2mm Stärke und 15mm Bohrung.
Dann die Achse durchstecken.

Die Gleitscheiben gehören vorne an den Umlenkhebel und fungieren als Gleitlager zwischen Rahmen und Hebel.


----------



## DarkSensation (11. Mai 2010)

so hatte ich es anfangs auch gemacht.
seitdem wird es von allen seiten bemängelt.

auf jeder seite waren kleine unterlegscheibendie die das spiel schliessen.
die gleitscheiben waren davor auch nur vorne am rahmen. (2st)

danke nochmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (12. Mai 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ich am Montag mein M-Pire vom Pulvern abholen kann, dann wird es zusammen gebaut und ich mache ein paar Bilder.
> Wird aber ende der Woche mit den Bilder posten.



na dann ab gehts nico 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/641027


----------



## Kunstflieger (13. Mai 2010)

So ich fang mal langsam an und hoffe das der Thomas mir noch einige Bilder schickt.

M-Pire Voher 







M-Pire Nachher 






Arbeitsvorbereitung


----------



## Team Nicolai (14. Mai 2010)

hallo, kannst dir die bilder aus meinem album ziehen.... tschööö fahen jetzt nach WI


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Mai 2010)

woow . schöner rahmen,-u. so schön pulverbeschichtet


----------



## Kunstflieger (17. Mai 2010)

Ich mache mal weiter 

Hinterbau ohne Lager 
In die grossen Bohrungen kommen Stahlbuchsen wo die Lager eingefasst werden. Ich die kleinen Bohrungen werden die Lager direkt eingepresst.
Hier Sieht man auch schön die perfekte Pulverung von Kuhjand.


----------



## Kunstflieger (17. Mai 2010)

Hier sind die unteren Lager mit den Stahlhülsen eingepresst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (17. Mai 2010)

Hier ist der Lagersitz der Axiallager. 
Ich habe die Axiallager aber anders eingesetzt wie John M.L. 
Ich habe die Schleisshülsen nicht mit Fett eingesetzt sondern mit Loctite im Rahmen fixiert. Dadurch können sie nicht mehr mitdrehen und den Rahmen unrund ausarbeiten. Wenn die Hülsen verschlissen sind drehen Wir einfach neue. 






Hier sieht man die neu angefertigte Schleisshülse mit der unteren Lagerschale. Wir haben die Teile minimal verbessert. ( Im oberen Bereich etwas grösser ( 2/10 ) Ausgedreht ) dadurch schleift die obere Lagerschale nicht mehr an der Hülse. 






Mit Ausgleichsscheiben 1/10, 2/10, 5/10


----------



## Kunstflieger (17. Mai 2010)

Rahmen fast am Stück
Man sieht vorne die neuen angefertigten Gleitlager 

und Artur´s super Pulverung


----------



## Kunstflieger (17. Mai 2010)

Das Ergebnis vom ersten Nachmitag


----------



## Marcel Neubert (17. Mai 2010)

Schick schick.... bin scho auf das Kompletbike gespannt


----------



## DarkSensation (18. Mai 2010)

echt sau schön gepulvert!
also hab ichs doch richtig zusammen gebaut.
habe anstelle der ausgleichs- oder distanzscheiben welche aus sehr hartem plastik genommen. die nutzen sich zwar ab aber ich versuchs mal.
vielen vielen dank für die snap-shots!

gruss simon


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Mai 2010)

Kunstflieger
kannst knipsen wie du willst,- die geile farbe kommt leider nicht zur geltung. ?

ABER: tolle dokumentation.


----------



## John McLeash (18. Mai 2010)

Wenn du die Schleisshülsen einklebst drehen sie ja nicht mehr im Rhamen dann hast du je keine Lagerung mehr die axiale Kräfte aufnimmt und zudem dreht der Rahmen dann ja Metall auf Metall?
Oder hast die Hülsen so eingesetzt das die Axiallager nach aussen zeigen und somit ungedichtet sind??

Verstehe nicht warum du die mit Loctite einklebst

Gruss


----------



## Kunstflieger (18. Mai 2010)

John McLeash schrieb:


> Wenn du die Schleisshülsen einklebst drehen sie ja nicht mehr im Rhamen dann hast du je keine Lagerung mehr die axiale Kräfte aufnimmt und zudem dreht der Rahmen dann ja Metall auf Metall?
> Oder hast die Hülsen so eingesetzt das die Axiallager nach aussen zeigen und somit ungedichtet sind??
> 
> Verstehe nicht warum du die mit Loctite einklebst
> ...




Jo genau erst die Hülsen in den Rahmen eingeklebt und dann die Axiallager eingesetzt. Die innere Lagerschale sitzt press in der Hülse und die äussere Lagerschale dreht frei. 
Gedichtet wird das ganze über die O-Ringe zwischen schwinge u. Rahmen. 
Ich habe das ganze auch so demontiert. Laut Vorbesitzer war der Rahmen beim letzten Lagerwechsel bei `N`


----------



## Kunstflieger (18. Mai 2010)

Achso eingeklebt habe ich die Hülsen damit sie eben nicht mitdrehen und Rahmen weiter ausschleifen. Es sieht so aus als hätte sie nur etwas mitgedreht da die Axiallager schon recht durch waren.


----------



## xhave_heartx (20. Mai 2010)

Servus!
Hat irgendjemand Interesse an einem Tausch M-Pire St M gegen L?
Ich habe zur Zeit eine "M", die ist mir bei 1,89m leider etwas zu klein. Der Rahmen ist sehr gepflegt hat nur wenige Einsätze hinter sich. 
Bei Interesse bitte melden!!! Fotos:http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/274226/cat/42


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (28. Mai 2010)

Hier mal wieder ein paar Eindrücke.
BOS Dämpfer fehlt noch und Spacerturm wird verkleinert.


----------



## san_andreas (28. Mai 2010)

Gefällt mir schon gut - bis auf die weißen Kurbeln und das blau vom Bash ist auch bißchen daneben, ebenso beim Lenker.

Kannst du mal noch ein Bild von deiner Umlenkung machen ?


----------



## Kunstflieger (28. Mai 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Gefällt mir schon gut - bis auf die weißen Kurbeln und das blau vom Bash ist auch bißchen daneben, ebenso beim Lenker.
> 
> Kannst du mal noch ein Bild von deiner Umlenkung machen ?



Jo Bilder kann ich in den naechsten tagen machen. Der lenker passt in natura super ich mache davon auch noch Bilder . Die Kurbel war schon da


----------



## Hatschipuh (28. Mai 2010)

ich finds super


----------



## c_w (28. Mai 2010)

Joa, rund um Kurbel und Bash und Umlenkung siehts etwas komisch aus. Das ganze schwarz machts auch etwas wuchtig da in dem Bereich... ist aber vll nur die Perspektive.

Ach und die weisse Bremsleitung hinten... nunja, ich bin eh kein Fan von weiss ;-) in blau schwarz würd's mir wsl besser passen, aber muss ja dir gefallen 
Macht bestimmt Laune das Gerät!


----------



## guru39 (28. Mai 2010)

Hatschipuh schrieb:


> ich finds super




ich auch


----------



## John McLeash (28. Mai 2010)

Absolut geil, viel Spass.


----------



## san_andreas (28. Mai 2010)

Ich will jetzt auch ne Dorado !


----------



## DarkSensation (29. Mai 2010)

@ san andreas...
ich hol meine gleich im paketshop ab xD

also mir gefällts echt gut!
auch bei mir weckt die umlenkung interesse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (29. Mai 2010)

Bei der Umlenkung warte ich noch ganz gespannt auf die Lösung von John McLeash 

Die Rolle habe ich selber gedreht, besteht aus einem weissen Industrie Kunststoff. Irend ein Polymer das sich super bearbeiten lässt. Mann kann sogar Gewinde rein schneiden. 
Der Durchmesser beträgt 50mm und sie ist 27mm breit. 
Es sind zwei 608 er Lager eingesetzt. 
Das Herzstück ist eine Edelstahl Welle die in der Hauptachse sitzt. 
sie hat 12mm Durchmesser im dem Bereich wo sie die Hauptlagerachse eingesteckt ist, zwischen Rahmen u. Rolle wird das ganze etwas dicker ( 18mm ) glaube ich und dann geht es auf 8mm runter wo die Rolle läuft. 

Ich muss das demnächst alles nochmal demontieren um die genauen Masse zu nehmen für eine Ersatzwelle. Dann gibt es Foto´s. 

Das ganze ist halt all in one. Kettenführung, Kettenumlenkung, Lagerspannen


----------



## BenTec (31. Mai 2010)

@Kunstflieger

Moin, sehr schöner Aufbau, gefällt mir sehr gut.
Und weil Du gerade so schöne Fotos machst und den Apparat bestimmt noch in der Tasche hast, dann mach mir doch bitte mal ein Foto von der Hinterradbefestigung. Es sieht so aus, als hättest Du Dir eine Art Distanzscheibe zwischen Faustklemme und Schraubenkopf  der Achse gedreht?? Ich habe nachwievor das Problem, dass ich nicht wirklich weiß, wie das HR zu befestigen ist (Richtig zu befestigen ist). Danke für die Antwort...

Ben


----------



## DarkSensation (31. Mai 2010)

was mich dazu intressieren würde, wie spannst die denn die lager wenn da eine umlenkrolle auf der achse sitzt?


----------



## Kunstflieger (31. Mai 2010)

Jo gut beobachtet, mir ist das direkt auf den Sack gegangen das das nicht direkt perfekt war. Einfach ein Stück Messing auf die Drehbank und los. 
12mm Innen 18 o. 20mm Aussen und 6mm Breit.


----------



## Kunstflieger (31. Mai 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> was mich dazu intressieren würde, wie spannst die denn die lager wenn da eine umlenkrolle auf der achse sitzt?



Berechtigte Frage  
War garnicht so einfach. Die Welle wo die Umlenkrolle drauf läuft hat einen Durchmesser von 8mm an der Umlenkrolle, 12mm wo sie in der Achse steckt und ( ich glaube 20mm ) dazwischen. 

Ich mache demnächst Foto´s und eine Zeichnung, ich brauche eine in Reserve für PDS. 
Ich Stelle das alles hier rein. 
Nur gebt mir Bitte noch ein paar Tage.

Jetzt kommt erst mal der BOS Stoy rein 

Der DHX ist nur geliehen vom BikeBauer


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Juni 2010)

@Kunstflieger

Nici
 weisse ped.+weisse kurbeln,- gehen mal garnicht... 
einz von beiden "muss" schwarz sein. 

die blaue rolle gegen eine in weiss tauschen,-(hab noch eine da) dann ist das bike perfekt. ! 

Gruss
Artur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (1. Juni 2010)

sehr geil. 

Aber sag mal brint die Umlenkrolle wirklich was? Denn so viel Pedalrückschlag hat das M-Pire ja nicht. Mich stört da eher die Fehlende BMA.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Juni 2010)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> BMA.



:kotz:


----------



## Kunstflieger (1. Juni 2010)

Moin Artur, 

Pedale werden gegen schwarze getauscht wenn se fettig sind. Dauert bei mir in der Regel ein 3/4 Jahr. 

Der Hinterbau laeuft antriebsneutral dank der Rolle


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Juni 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> egen schwarze getauscht



kann sie dir pulvern...


----------



## Bergaufbremser (1. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> :kotz:



solche antworten sind auch zum :kotz:


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Juni 2010)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> solche antworten sind auch zum :kotz:



es ist ja nicht dein komment zum ko.... (sonst hätte ich alles zitiert) sondern die BMA !


----------



## Bergaufbremser (2. Juni 2010)

Sie mag Optisch meist etwas mies aussehen aber die daraus resultierenden Vorteile sind je nach Hinterbausystem beträchtlich.


----------



## DarkSensation (4. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> kann sie dir pulvern...



was nimmst du für nen ganzen rahmen?
da könnte man ins geschäft kommen.
machst du auch die vorarbeit? sandstrahlen abkleben usw?


frage an alle:
kann mir jemand einen kettenstreben schutz empfehlen?
suche einen der optisch was her macht und seinen sinn und zweck erfüllt.

da das rahmen stück sehr dick ist trau ich mich nicht einfach einen zu bestellen...


----------



## Kunstflieger (5. Juni 2010)

Hier mal der Messingring


----------



## Kunstflieger (13. Juni 2010)

So, ich habe mal wieder ein bisschen gebastelt 
Ich habe mir Sorgen um die Abdichtung der Axiallager gemacht.
Da ich faul bin und nicht regelmässig die Schwinge zum nachfetten ab soll sind Heute Schmiernippel rein gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopeiler (13. Juni 2010)

Haste dir schön von dem Bike meiner Freundin abgeschaut.


----------



## Kunstflieger (14. Juni 2010)

Ci


----------



## xhave_heartx (14. Juni 2010)

Hey Leute, seit neustem geht von der unteren Dämpferaufnahme ein unglaublich ätzendes Geräusch aus- eine Art "Knacken" bei jeder kleinsten Bodenwelle oder Kurve. Woran kann das denn liegen?
Für Hilfe jeglicher Art wäre ich mehr als dankbar


----------



## Team Nicolai (18. Juni 2010)

german panzer tanks !!


----------



## DarkSensation (20. Juni 2010)

WOW!

echt geiles teil.
meine dorado ist auch da.
momentan hängt es an kleinigkeiten...

ich sehe aber auf den bildern das du an den axial lagern die hülse nach aussen hin offen montiert hast. ich habe sie anders verbaut. 

gruss


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. Juni 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> was nimmst du für nen ganzen rahmen?
> da könnte man ins geschäft kommen.
> machst du auch die vorarbeit? sandstrahlen abkleben usw?
> 
> ...




Im Automobilbereich gibt es Nylongewebe als Scheuerschutz für den Kabelbaum im Auto. Ich hab das bei allen Bikes und es ist super. Durch das Netzgewebe kann auch Dreck und Wasser ablaufen und sammelt sich nicht darunter wie das bei nem Fahrradschlauch der Fall ist.


@ Kunstflieger: Die Umlenkung weckt bei mir auch Interesse. Sowohl über die Befestigung als auch die Vorteile dadurch wären weitere genaue Infos toll. 

Wann bist Du eigendlich in PDS? 
Ich kann noch nichts genaues sagen, suche noch nen Mitfahrplatz bzw. paar Leute um selbst nen Trip zu organisieren.

Gruss, Jürgen


----------



## Kunstflieger (20. Juni 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> WOW!
> 
> echt geiles teil.
> meine dorado ist auch da.
> ...




Das ist komisch, warscheinlich ist das bei dir richtig. Bei John Mc Leasch ist es auch so wie bei dir. 

Ich habe die Hülsen alerdings auch eingeklebt das sich nur das Lager dreht.


----------



## DarkSensation (20. Juni 2010)

...egal.
hauptsache es funzt! 

@pyro
das ist mal ne idee! 
bin aber grade bei was echt coolem hängen geblieben...
habe lenkerband zum isolieren benutzt. darüber spanne ich jetzt einen zugeschnittenen teil meines metzger kettenhemdes.
sehr guter schutz, leicht zu reinigen und optisch sauber.
muss hier mal bilder posten.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. Juni 2010)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> . metzger kettenhemdes.



Das "rasselt" doch?!!??

Ja, mach mal Bilder. Ich kann meinen Schutz auch fotografieren falls gewünscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xhave_heartx (25. Juni 2010)

Dann stelle ich auch mal meins zur Schau:


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juni 2010)

xhave_heartx schrieb:


> Dann stelle ich auch mal meins zur Schau:



okehh hier. 






wie gesagt ,-der vorbau ist grausig.


----------



## san_andreas (25. Juni 2010)

@xhave_heartx: wie hast du die Rohloff in den Rahmen bekommen ?
Der hat hinten doch 160 oder 165 Breite.


----------



## DarkSensation (25. Juni 2010)

das fährt sich doch total mies mit ner rohloff...


----------



## xhave_heartx (25. Juni 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @xhave_heartx: wie hast du die Rohloff in den Rahmen bekommen ?
> Der hat hinten doch 160 oder 165 Breite.



Hey, also es gab damals noch bei Nicolai Rohloff-Ausfallenden für diesen Rahmen. Beim Nachfolger ION St wird dies meines Wissens nach nicht mehr angeboten!

Weshalb sollte sich das beschissen fahren lassen? Wegen der minimalen Gewichtsverlagerung und dem etwas anders arbeitenden Hinterbau? Ich habe zwar kein Vergleichsobjekt, kann mich aber absolut nicht beklagen und denke, dass eine Rohloff generell viele viele Vorteile hat.


----------



## DarkSensation (25. Juni 2010)

ok vorteile hat sie.

aber durch das hohe gewicht tut das doch schläge ohne ende, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xhave_heartx (25. Juni 2010)

Ne da schlägt nichts, weiß jetzt auch nicht genau, was du damit meinst; wie gesagt, ich bin bisher kein anderes M-Pire gefahren.


----------



## Mr.A (26. Juni 2010)

welche Vorteile bringt den die Rohloff?


----------



## DarkSensation (27. Juni 2010)

schalten bei voller last, schalten im stand und wartungsarm...

minus: 
hohes gewicht!!!
welches meiner meinung nach beim m-pire fehl am platz ist. ich fahre eine footworks nabe mit x9. rohloff würde ich auf helius empfehlen. wenns im dh bereich nutzen soll dann lieber gleich auf ein nucleon sparen...

würde echt gern das bike vom heart testen um eines besseren belehrt zuwwerden...
bis jetzt bin ich sehr skeptisch da ich glaube das der hinterbau nicht mehr funzt.


----------



## xhave_heartx (27. Juni 2010)

...weiteres Pro: Dauer der Schaltwechsel sind erheblich kürzer.

Ich habe das Bike so übernommen. Sicher ist ein Nukleon aufgrund der mittigen Gewichtsverteilung besser- kostet aber auch das doppelte.
Mir persönlich ist das Gewicht relativ egal, daher finde ich die Rohloff nicht deplatziert. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal; dann kannst du dein Urteil abgeben. Der Rahmen ist mir zu klein, ich sträube mich aber gegen einen Neukauf, weil ich im ION ST meine Rohloff nicht weiterhin nutzen kann; das sagt alles über den Zufriedenheitswert aus


----------



## Mr.A (27. Juni 2010)

ich denk halt, beim DH braucht man eh nur 3-4 Gänge, da find ich ne Getriebnabe etwas übertrieben.
Schalten unter Last ist schon n Vorteil, aber ich zumindest fahr meist die ganze Strecke im gleichen Gang runter...
Das Argument wartungsarm hört man ja immer wieder, kann ich aber nicht nachvollziehen.Bei mir ist ein 3 Jahre altes X9 Schaltwerk verbaut, das noch völlig problemlos funktioniert ( trotz etlicher Stürze )...die einzige Wartung die ich vornehme ist Kette ölen, das mußt du ja auch.


nicht falsch vertehen, will dir die Rohloff nicht schlecht reden, aber ich hab den Eindruck das die Getriebenaben momentan noch eher was für Technikfreaks sind ( was ja nicht schlimm ist ), statt wirkliche Vorteile zu bringen.


----------



## DarkSensation (27. Juni 2010)

nucleon 

jedem das seine...
btw... verkauf bald vllt meinen rahmen.
neu gelagert, vivid 5.1, und dorado.
in m.

denn dann leiste ich mir meinen traum


----------



## xhave_heartx (27. Juni 2010)

hm, ich bin da nicht so Schalt-faul und benötige schon mehr als 3-4 Gänge. Gerade bei spitzen Kurven o. ä.!
Bei mir hat in der Vergangenheit kein Schlagwerk mehr als ein halbes Jahr pro stück gehalten.


Wäre dein Rahmen eine "L" hättest du sofort mit einen neuen Abnehmer


----------



## Kunstflieger (26. Juli 2010)

Mal wieder ein paar Impressionen.


----------



## DarkSensation (26. Juli 2010)

wie fährt es sich?

mein projekt liegt auf eis. habe zz schwierigkeiten mit meinem arbeitgeber bei dem bis dato ca 11t $ ausstehen und mir langsam die mittel ausgehen.


----------



## Kunstflieger (26. Juli 2010)

Anders wie die Anderen 
Hatte vorher einen DHX 5 zum Testen drin, der Bos läuft wenn alles offen ist schon etwas besser wie der DHX. Wenn man aber anfängt Dämpfung rein zu drehen wird es komisch. 
Bei 15Klicks LSC u. 8Klicks HSC klebt das Ding am Boden.
Ein komplett anderes Fahrwerk dank ein paar Klicks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (27. Juli 2010)

nicht schlecht!

mit meinem vivid komm ich nicht klar... 
egal was ich verstell es tut sich nichts!

hab nen neuen van r 200mm und ne neue weisse domain zu verkaufen.
bei interesse bitte pn.


----------



## Tillninjo (14. Dezember 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein paar Impressionen.



Hey,
hast du die obere Rolle an der Kette, damit die nicht auf der Kettenstrebe aufliegt?
Denn ich steh genau vor dem Problem, dass meine Kette bei dem M-Pire ST  auf der Kettenstrebe schleift. Welche Rolle hast du dafür genommen? Oder Selfmade?

Wie ist das mit der Belastung auf die Achse von der Rolle bzw Lager des Rahmens, wenn du mal ordentlich in die Pedale trittst?

Gruß


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. Dezember 2010)

Die Rolle dient nur dazu die Antriebseinflüsse zu neutralisieren und den Pedalrückschlag zu vernichten 

Die Rolle ist selbst gedreht aus 50mm Rundmaterial.
Die Achse war echt aufwendig wegen der hohen Belastung.
Ist aus Edelstahl gedreht und spannt das Hauptlager gleichzeitig mit.

Ich kann Dir leider keine Detailaufnahmen schicken da es das Bike nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Tillninjo (16. Dezember 2010)

na jut, trotzdem danke! ;-)

Hab mir schon gedacht dass da ordenltiche Kräfte vom Antrieb/Antritt wirken.
Bergab sind die Kräfte natürlich geringer, wie wenn man mal im Flachen oder kleinem Anstieg in die Pedale haut.
Und das vor allem bei dem kleinem Gewinde in der Lagerbuchse.

Ich finde die Idee nur interessant, dass die Kette etwas höher kommt und somit mehr Platz zur Kettenstrebe ist. Aber meine Bedenken, dass sich da etwas verbiegen könnte, wenn man mal richtig Drehmoment auf die Kurbel gibt sind auch da.
*
Kennt denn jemand einen Kettenstrebenschutz, der aus ner art Hartplastik ist, dass die Kette gut drüber rutschen kann?*

Denke mir dass die normeln Dinger aus Neopren/Fahrradschlauch/Kabelbinder nicht lange halten, da ich mir halt n kleineres Kettenblatt montieren will.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. Dezember 2010)

Warum befolgst Du den guten Rat nicht bei Nicolai anzurufen und mit den Jungs dort zu klären was an Deinem Bike alles verstellt ist denn normal ist das sicher nicht und der Kalle bringt kein Bike auf den Markt wo die Kette an der Kettenstrebe schleift... niemals.


Wennst wirklich nen guten Schutz selfmade willst der passt dann kauf Dir Epoxidharz, Glasfasermatten und laminier Dir selbst einen.


----------



## DarkSensation (18. Dezember 2010)

hahaha es schleift konstant?!
krass!
das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen!

ich habe schwarzes lenkerband verwendet und bin mehr als zufrieden! es ist sehr robust und lässt sich leicht reinigen.

gruss simon


----------



## Tillninjo (18. Dezember 2010)

Hey,
hatte die Tage schon diverse Emails mit Nicolai  (Volker Johst) gewechselt.
Zu ner Lösung mit nem kleinerem Kettenblatt konnte mir der Volker leider keinen Tip geben, nur dass ich es auf eigene Verantwortung mit den anderen Anlenkpunkten in den Umlenkhebeln ausprobieren kann. 
Da mein Modell halt eines der ersten ist und meistens für Teamfahrer gebaut wurde, so meinte er, wurde dies erst bei späteren Modellen verbessert.

Ist halt ein reiner Downhiller... und wenn ich dann da ein kleineres Blatt fahren will, damit ich hier und da mal nen Anstieg hochkommen will, dann ist das eben ne Zweckentfremdung. 

Habe das Bike gestern mal zerlegt... die anderen Löcher der Umlenkhebel kann ich so ohne weiteres nicht nutzen, da die extra Gewindeeinsätze haben (in dem momentan verwendetem Loch) und ich die nicht rausbekommen habe. Und so ein gebastel mit ner Mutter dahinter mache ich nicht (passt auch nicht am Tretlager).

Den Dämpferschlitten habe ich ein Loch nach unten verschoben, das bring auch noch ein wenig was.

Hab jetzt erst mal so nen Neoprenüberzug an der Kettenstrebe, mal schauen wie lange der hält wenn das Wetter wieder besser wird  

Das mit dem Lenkerband hab ich auch schon gehört. Werde ich dann nächstes mal probieren... wird aber wahrscheinlich etwas gefummel, da unter der Kettenstrebe noch die Halterungen für die Schaltzughüllen sind.

Diese Rolle am Hauptlager sieht ja schon gut aus, habe aber echt Bedenken dass die Achse, bzw die M4 Schraube im Lagerdeckel verbiegt oder bricht, wenn man da mal ordentlich in die Pedale tritt.

Das mit dem Epoxidharz+Matten ist echt ne gute Idee, das könnte man schön machen, direkt noch paar Kabelbinder einlaminieren, damit mans schön auf die Kettenstrebe schnallen kann. 

So, jetzt gibts n paar Bierchen, 

Grüße
Michael


----------



## DarkSensation (18. Dezember 2010)

das mit den zügen ist kein problem!
einfach so fest wie möglich einwickeln...

hält bombenfest...


----------



## Kunstflieger (19. Dezember 2010)

Halllltttt stop ! 

Die Rolle sitzt auf einer Achse mit 12mm Durchmesser im Rahmen und 8mm Durchmesser in der Rolle. 
Auf der kleinen M4 Schraube ist null Kraft drauf. Sie dient nur zur Fixierung der Rolle auf der 8mm Achse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. Dezember 2010)

Das mit dem Neopren-Lenkerband kannst Du mMn vergessen wenn die Kette schleift.

Das beste und langlebigste wird die zuvor von mir genannte Methode sein.

Zweiter Tip ist Scheuerschutz für Kabelbäume im Auto. Die Kabelbäume müssen ja oft vor scharfkantigen Blechkanten usw. geschützt werden und das Zeug ist gut. Ich hab das seit 2006 am M-Pire dran und seit 2004 am Helius DH... mir hats schon zig Kabelbinder abgehaun aber der Scheuerschutz ist noch immer voll OK.

Dritter Tip wären mehrere Lagen dicke Motocross-Schutzfolie auf die Strebe kleben.


----------



## maik.k. (19. Dezember 2010)

hier mal mein Neuaufbau 2010, neu gelagert, neu gepulvert, selbst eloxiert

Trigger, Sattelklemme und Bremssattelhalter werden auch noch eloxiert,

die Dorado bekommt noch eigens entworfene Decals


----------



## Tillninjo (19. Dezember 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Die Rolle sitzt auf einer Achse mit 12mm Durchmesser im Rahmen und 8mm Durchmesser in der Rolle.
> Auf der kleinen M4 Schraube ist null Kraft drauf. Sie dient nur zur Fixierung der Rolle auf der 8mm Achse.



Achso, das hört sich ja schon viel besser an


----------



## san_andreas (20. Dezember 2010)

@maik.k: sehr schön, dein M-Pire. Laß den Dorado-Schriftzug vielleicht weg auf den Decals.


----------



## DarkSensation (20. Dezember 2010)

achja!

Falss jemand interesse hat, ich verkauf ein m-pire rahmen gabel kit in m.

farbe rot, vivid 5.1, dorado carbon!
rahmen neu gelagert und ohne riss und dellen
preis auf anfrage...

gruss


----------



## maik.k. (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätte Interesse an der Gabel. Ist es zufällig eine DH mit 185mm Federweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (21. Dezember 2010)

ja ist es!
sie wurde ca 8-10 mal auf dem hometrail gefahren und sieht sehr sehr gut aus!
mit dabei ist die originale brücke, die beiden tauchrohr schützer und spacer für den gabelschaft (ungekürzt)


----------



## DarkSensation (21. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal Bilder de Gabel - Rahmen - Kits:

Rahmen ist Bj 05
Gabel stammt aus der letzten Baureihe
Steuersatz ist ein King
Bei bedarf hab ich auch eine HR Nabe von Footworks (165mm)
Dämpfer Vivid 5.1 Bj 08-09 1 mal gefahren


----------



## maik.k. (21. Dezember 2010)

mach mir mal nen Angebot für die Gabel per PM


----------



## c_w (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich wollt gerade darum bitten, dass ihr auch mal auf PM verlegt...


----------



## DarkSensation (22. Dezember 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Ich wollt gerade darum bitten, dass ihr auch mal auf PM verlegt...




*möööp*


----------



## WODAN (11. Januar 2011)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> Hier mal Bilder de Gabel - Rahmen - Kits:
> 
> Rahmen ist Bj 05
> Gabel stammt aus der letzten Baureihe
> ...



Erst die Leute "heiß" machen und dann einfach nicht mehr melden


----------



## DarkSensation (13. Januar 2011)

...verschenken werde ich ihn nicht. Es ist kein zwingend notwendiger Verkauf. Werde also lieber noch etwas warten. Wobei bis jetzt, abgesehen von deinem, wirklich gute Angebote dabei waren.
Also überleg dir mal lieber ein Big Hit zu kaufen, anstatt mich hier öffentlich streitig zu machen.

Gruss


----------



## WODAN (13. Januar 2011)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> ...verschenken werde ich ihn nicht. Es ist kein zwingend notwendiger Verkauf. Werde also lieber noch etwas warten. Wobei bis jetzt, abgesehen von deinem, wirklich gute Angebote dabei waren.
> Also berleg dir mal lieber ein Big Hit zu kaufen, anstatt mich hier ffentlich streitig zu machen.
> 
> Gruss



Wie schon oben geschrieben, bitte die Unterhaltung per PM.
Hast brigens Eine bekommen, man kann über alles reden


----------



## oldrizzo (15. Januar 2011)

DarkSensation schrieb:


> ....Also überleg dir mal lieber ein Big Hit zu kaufen...



Wem es darum zu tun ist, dauerhafte Achtung sich zu erwerben, wem daran liegt, daß seine Unterhaltung niemand anstößig, keinem zur Last werde, der würze nicht ... seine Gespräche mit Lästerungen, Spott, Medisance und gewöhne sich nicht an den auszischenden Ton von Persiflage..

_(Freiherr v. Knigge)_


----------



## DarkSensation (15. Januar 2011)

...wie du mir, so ich dir...

Mein Gesetz...
Ich lass mir ungern von Pfennigfüchsen auf der Nase herumtanzen!
Aber ist egal. 

[closed]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goonsen (19. Januar 2011)

...wie jetzt?!?
...und ich dachte 7,20 incl. Versand wären nen top angebot für nen gebrauchtes M-Pire ST...


----------



## Tillninjo (12. April 2011)

Da ja hier schon lange nicht mehr los war, dann nochmal ein Bild von mir. 

Klick->


----------



## maik.k. (13. November 2011)

Guten Morgen,

nachdem ich meine Dorado letztes Jahr irreparabel in Lac Blanc geschrottet
hab, stell ich mir nun die Frage, ob eine White Brothers Groove mit dem Rahmen
harmonieren würde.
Evtl. hat ja schon jemand Erfahrung damit und kann berichten.

Maik


----------



## Dirkkro (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, 
Obwohl es hier anscheinend recht ruhig in diesem threat geworden ist folgende Frage: 
Nach dem was ich hier gelesen habe, könnte das M-Pire genau mein Bike sein: 
Laufruhig, stabil, ein Bike  mit dem man sich im Downhill bergab was traut, da ich schon etwas älter bin. 

Ich war bisher immer auf Viergelenker (Propain Rage, Demo, Nicolai Ion )  fixiert. 
Kann das M-Piire in  immer noch mithalten?
Wer fährt es noch?

 Gruß Dirk


----------



## Goonsen (19. Oktober 2012)

Moin Dirk,
ich habe mein M-Pire gerade neu aufgebaut und ich bin voll zufrieden.
Viel Airtime hast du damit nicht, denn an Bodenwellen fehlt dem Rahmen einfach der popp. Es panzert halt eher die Strecke runter. 
Aber es ist stabil und laufruhig, allerdings braucht es beim Fahren mehr Körpereinsatz/ Druck , da es echt nen Schwergewicht ist.
Ich habe meins auf 20.9kg bekommen ohne auf Leichtbau zu achten... 
mit anderen Federungselementen und etwas mehr Blick auf die Waage sind 19-20kg drin.
Das war aber bei meinem Eigengewicht nicht wirklich von Belang.





Gruß Goon


----------



## WODAN (19. Oktober 2012)

Goonsen schrieb:


> ###
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW, wirklich gelungener Aufbau!


----------



## Dirkkro (19. Oktober 2012)

Hi, 
sieht wirklich nett aus!

Noch ne Frage: wie liegt das Bike  auf dem Trail im Vergleich zu einem 
Demo 08 /09 oder einem ION

Gruß Dirk


----------



## san_andreas (19. Oktober 2012)

Der Rahmen dürfte bei 6,5kg sein, oder ?


----------



## Goonsen (19. Oktober 2012)

gute 6 kg passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaGeMo (19. Februar 2013)

Habe in meiner Werkzeugkiste noch einen Satz m-pire Ausfallenden entdeckt. Gegen etwas Aufwandsantschädigung (5,-) und Porto gebe ich sie gerne ab, sonst wandern sie früher oder später in die Tonne.
Rechts neu und schwarz elox, links auch neu, aber nicht eloxiert.
Bei Interesse: [email protected] 
(das waren noch Zeiten, als ich mein 2004er m-pire die Strecken runtergejagt habe. Ab und zu vermisse ich es und stell mir vor wie es wären wenn wir noch zusammen wären...)


----------



## xMARTINx (19. Februar 2013)

Das wie das m-pire liegt, ich sag mal so, Bremsen auf und Gas, das Ding bügelt einfach alles weg!!!optisch der geilste Rahmen, der Hinterbau so geil gearbeitet! Leider sauschwer, 100er Innenlager und 165er Hinterbau...gibt's ja nix für


----------



## Goonsen (19. Februar 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> 100er Innenlager und 165er Hinterbau...gibt's ja nix für



naja.. Kurbeln sind ja kein Problem... RF und Truvativ haben alles was da Herz begehrt... nur Naben sind etwas rar... aber auch da gibt es welche von Brave, Sun und DT...


----------



## SmallLutz (21. Mai 2017)

Moin,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem M-Pire ST Rahmen in Größe M !!
Falls einer zum abgeben wäre,
bitte PN senden danke. 
Alternativ wäre ein Rocky Mountain Pipeline Rahmen auch
abzugeben.

Grüße
Alex


----------

